# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Традиция и современность >  Маханидхи Свами: как астрология покрывает бхакти

## Mahottsava Gauranga das

Как астрология может покрыть бхакти
(из лекций ЕС Маханидхи Свами 11-12 октября 2006 г.)

Пример деятельности, или кармы, которая может покрыть (авритам) нашу бхакти - это астрология. Когда преданный ходит на консультации к астрологам, это может привести к тому, что он станет больше верить в силу судьбы, чем в силу бхакти, и это будет мешать ему предаться Кришне. Прабхупада сталкивался не раз с подобной ситуацией, когда имел дело со своими учениками. Самый известный пример, записанный документально, - это пример с Вишалом дасом. Он не раз бывал во Вриндаване, и он написал Прабхупаде письмо: "Прабхупада, я встречался с астрологами, и мне сказали, что у меня в 10м доме Раху, и из-за этого я не могу прогрессировать в бхакти на пути к освобождению, у меня мало надежды в этой жизни, и сам я тут не виноват, это все из-за Раху". Прабхупада ответил так: "На самом деле, Кришна мизинцем своей ноги может вышвырнуть десять тысяч Раху из твоего дома". Т.е. Прабхупада не принял всерьез астрологический прогноз, составленный для Вишала даса. "Практикуй бхакти - и все будет хорошо".

Если вам повезло - а это крайне редко случается - и если вы повстречались с честным астрологом... Но это большая редкость, потому что, как говорит Чанакья Пандит, "Если человек не может контролировать чувства, ему нельзя доверять". Это относится ко всем нам - когда приходит время воскресного пира, мы не можем контролировать свои чувства. Доверять можно разве что чистым преданным, потому что они предались Хришикеше и чувства у них под контролем. Но если вам все же попадется честный астролог, он посмотрит на вашу карту и скажет: "Кришна дас, эта карта, которую я рассчитал, описывает твою прарабдха-карму, но я вижу по знакам на твоем лбу и по бусам из Туласи у тебя на шее, что ты принял вайшнава-дикшу в авторитетной сампрадае. Это так?" - "Да, это так". - "Ну, тогда этот лист бумаги, на который мы сейчас смотрим, и все, что я тебе говорю, не имеет большого смысла, потому что, если ты получаешь инициацию в авторитетной сампрадае и действительно практикуешь бхакти, то твоя карма меняется. Кришна лично меняет и редактирует твою карму. И все, что бы с тобой ни происходило, Кришна лично посылает тебе. Хорошее или плохое, папа-карма или пунья-карма, - все это в руках Кришны". Вот так скажет честный астролог, а если он еще и хороший пандит, он процитирует Бхакти-сандарбху и другие писания, где Вишванатха Чакраварти Тхакур, Джива Госвами и другие ачарьи утверждают, что для преданного не существует кармы. Потому что бхакти - это сварупа-шакти, а сварупа-шакти - это Кришна. Если вы думаете, что карма и взаимодействие трех гун природы (а карма разыгрывается на сцене трех гун природы) - сильнее, чем сварупа-шакти Кришны, то вы ошибаетесь, это не соответствует действительности. Кришна говорит об этом в Бхагавад-гите 7.14:

дайви хй эша гуна-майи мама майа дуратьяя
мам эва е прападьянте маям этам таранти те

Он говорит: "Если ты предашься Мне, ты преодолеешь влияние гун и придешь ко Мне". Кришна находится за пределами гун. Его называют повелителем гун. Вот так скажет честный астролог. Но, к сожалению, большинство преданных попадаются в ловушку астрологии. Это как ловушка на пути преданности. Иногда охотники ставят капканы в лесу, которые захлопываются, когда животное - олень или медведь - попадает в них. И животное не может выбраться и погибает от голода, или же приходит охотник и убивает его. Вот и астрология подобна медвежьему капкану на пути преданности. Астрология может принести пользу, если ей пользоваться в правильных обстоятельствах (которые ограничены). Но что касается бхакти, для бхакти это пратикул. Самая большая проблема астрологии - это то, что мы даже не знаем точного времени своего рождения. Поэтому, вкладывать свою веру в это кармическое знание - видью, не паравидью - это покрытие бхакти, это препятствие для бхакти. "О, Кришна - верховный повелитель, Он может делать все, что захочет, но моя карта говорит следующее..." А как же "верховный повелитель"?? - "О, Кришна верховный повелитель, парамишвара, Он способен на все, но... Раху сильнее, и Кету сильнее, и Сатурн сильнее. Вы разве не понимаете, что в моей карте он ретроградный, и там все вверх тормашками, поэтому в ближайшие 17 лет в моей жизни все будет вверх ногами и задом наперед, так что я лучше отправлюсь в отпуск на 17 лет, а потом вернусь.. Пусть пока мои четки повисят в брахмачари-ашраме, я их заберу через 17 лет. А сейчас меня ждет Сатурн в блестящем лимузине за воротами храма. Я покатаюсь с ним вместе, а потом вернусь..." Но это величайшая апарадха в адрес Бхакти-деви. Говорится, что "отрывочные знания - опасная вещь". Можно перефразировать это так: "отрывочные знания в астрологии - опасная вещь". Во-первых, эти знания неточны, во-вторых, они не применимы к преданным. И результат очень простой: вы вкладываете больше веры в могущество трех материальных гун, чем в могущество Бхагавана.

Некоторые преданные говорят: "У меня сейчас плохи дела в преданном служении. Нет вкуса к святому имени, не чувствую энтузиазма. Раньше, первые 4-5 лет, было столько энтузиазма, а сейчас все так плохо. И вот я сходил к астрологу, и он мне сказал: "Когда ты пришел в Сознание Кришны, у тебя была маха-даша Юпитера, ты получал благословение гуру, покровителя философии и религии, а сейчас на тебя влияет Раху (или что-то другое), это очень сложный период, в который тебе будет очень сложно практиковать бхакти, поэтому я советую тебе просто заняться бизнесом. Присоединись к бизнесу своего отца, женись. Потом, когда будет снова хороший период, опять займешься бхакти". И вот вы возвращаетесь от астролога и думаете: "А неплохой совет! Я давно уже отцу не помогал и с женщинами не встречался. Пройдет всего-навсего 17 лет и, как сказал астролог, тогда мне будет 39 лет, и к тому времени я буду как санньяси, буду путешествовать по миру и проповедовать. Так почему бы мне сейчас не отправиться в ад? Пройдет время, и я вернусь".

Вот так люди принимают прибежище у астрологии, Кришну убирают в шкаф, а сами занимаются своей прарабдха-кармой. Конечно же, это серьезное покрытие бхакти, это оскорбление в адрес бхакти. Бхакти приходит в ваш дом, она живет там, и она думает: "О, этот преданный такой искренний, он хочет полюбить Кришну, вернуться к Кришне в этой жизни. Я ему помогу, я пошлю препятствия, трудности в жизни, чтобы он как можно быстрее мог достичь желанной цели". И она посылает трудности, но вместо того, чтобы обратиться к Бхакти и молиться о благословениях и милости, мы говорим: "Бхакти! Это ты посылаешь мне трудности!" (А она сидит в кресле в вашем доме) "Бхакти, это из-за тебя! Ты живешь в моем доме, это ты виновата в моих проблемах!" И мы идем к астрологу, и он говорит: "О, у тебя Раху-маха-даша, это плохой период". Вы тогда говорите: "Бхакти, уходи! Убирайся отсюда!" Бхакти отвечает: "Но я пыталась помочь тебе! На самом деле помочь. А ты меня так грубо отталкиваешь. Ну хорошо, я ухожу. Оставайся вместе с Раху. Приведи его в свой дом, посади в кресло и служи ему". И Бхакти уходит.

Бхакти-самскары останутся, они будут запечатлены в сознании, но они могут не проявиться до следующей жизни. Они будут настолько покрыты, что будут находиться в дремлющем состоянии. Например, когда вам 5 лет, вас не интересуют девушки или юноши. Но когда вам уже лет 14-15, то очень сильный интерес появляется. Откуда он приходит? От вас же самих, не от кого-то другого. Самскары находились внутри вас, и когда приходит время, они заставляют вас действовать определенным образом. Бхакти-самскары могут находится в дремлющем состоянии в течение нескольких жизней, в зависимости от того, насколько серьезной была апарадха. И при определенных условиях они проявятся...

"По поводу астрологии: не слушай всех этих так называемых астрологов, держись от них подальше. Даже не смотри в их сторону. Какой смысл с ними встречаться? Астрологи предназначены для материалистов, а спиритуалистов будущее не волнует. Все зависит от Кришны. Так в чем же необходимость астрологии? Принцип преданного таков - пусть все случится так, как хочет Кришна. Позволь мне оставаться искренним преданным, это все. Чистый преданный никогда не интересуется астрологией". (Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады Девамайе деви даси, 09.01.75)

"Нет, выбрось из головы всю эту чепуху. Астрология не спасет тебя, когда придет смерть. Мой Гуру Махараджа был великим астрономом и астрологом, но он все это бросил. Это предназначено для карми. Мы не интересуемся подобными вещами". (Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады Санатана дасу, 10.06.75)

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

> в 10м доме Раху





> Кришна лично меняет и редактирует твою карму. И все, что бы с тобой ни происходило, Кришна лично посылает тебе. Хорошее или плохое, папа-карма или пунья-карма, - все это в руках Кришны".


Хех, так это ж и есть описание Раху в 10м доме), ибо Раху всегда размягчает и заменяет выструктурировавшееся) эго собственной структурой, на то во что глубоко верит. 

...если глубоко верит, конечно.

----------


## Вишишта даса

Это не Раху, прабху. Это Кришна.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Пусть пока мои четки повисят в брахмачари-ашраме, я их заберу через 17 лет. А сейчас меня ждет Сатурн в блестящем лимузине за воротами храма. Я покатаюсь с ним вместе, а потом вернусь..." Но это величайшая апарадха в адрес Бхакти-деви. Говорится, что "отрывочные знания - опасная вещь". Можно перефразировать это так: "отрывочные знания в астрологии - опасная вещь". Во-первых, эти знания неточны, во-вторых, они не применимы к преданным. И результат очень простой: вы вкладываете больше веры в могущество трех материальных гун, чем в могущество Бхагавана.


Маханидхи Свами очень ярко описал встречу неграмотного астролога с полнейшим неофитом в Бхакти. Непонятно только, какое это отношение имеет к истинной астрологии и истинному бхакти? Я бы назвал тему "Насколько профанация астрологии опасна для тех, кто только встал на путь бхакти". Такое название будет честно отражать то, о чем говорит Махарадж. Собственно он сам в конце приведенной мной цитаты признает, что говорит не об астрологии, а об "отрывочных знаниях в астрологии", что не есть одно и то же. Никто не спорит о том, что дилетантство - опасная вещь. Но вот как-бы с грязной водой и ребенка не выплеснуть? Вот в чем вопрос. А примеров того, как хороший астролог может помочь преданному в жизненной ситуации, можно привести немало, если постараться. Лично мне Бхану Свами очень сильно помог в 1999, когда у меня шел Саде-сати и я испытывал некоторый кризис. Я не заметил, чтобы эта консультация покрыла мою практику бхакти. Наоборот, это усилило веру в Кришну, его всепроникающую природу, Его волю, которая может проявляться через планеты. Я сейчас пишу эссе на эту тему. Может через недельку помещу ее сюда.

----------


## Вишишта даса

Ещё опаснее, чем просто дилетанство в любой сфере заблуждение относительно своего дилетанства. Редко мы слышим от дилетантов, что они дилетанты, так уж повелось. Например здесь на форуме часто новички в СК рассуждают о "неофитах", как о чём-то стороннем  :smilies:  себя все считают по меньшей мере мадхйама (из скромности).

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Ещё опаснее, чем просто дилетанство в любой сфере заблуждение относительно своего дилетанства. Редко мы слышим от дилетантов, что они дилетанты, так уж повелось. Например здесь на форуме часто новички в СК рассуждают о "неофитах", как о чём-то стороннем  себя все считают по меньшей мере мадхйама (из скромности).


Есть такая проблема  :smilies:  Поэтому Кришна в форме времени и различных обстоятельств все и всех расставляет по своим местам. Ну и, конечно, практика для нас тоже остается некоторым критерием истинности некоторых эмпирически проверяемых вещей.

----------


## Хемалата д.д.

Хорошая статья. У меня одна из участниц бхакти-врикши именно так и рассуждает - пока "покатаюсь" с Сатурном... Я ей переслала эту статью, пусть почитает. После мы с ней обязательно все это обсудим. Спасибо за эту тему большое! :good:

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Хорошая статья. У меня одна из участниц бхакти-врикши именно так и рассуждает - пока "покатаюсь" с Сатурном... Я ей переслала эту статью, пусть почитает. После мы с ней обязательно все это обсудим. Спасибо за эту тему большое!


Спасибо, я тоже считаю, что тема актуальная для нашего общества и к сожалению, всё более актуальна с каждым годом...

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

> пока "покатаюсь" с Сатурном


ну, все ж понимают, что это просто предлог, оправдание (есть по этому поводу поговорка). Было б желание - могла б трактовать _любой_ период Сатурна так, что у меня выстроится надёжный стержень духжизни, настаёт период чётко выстроенной и методичной садханы :smilies:

----------


## Хемалата д.д.

> ну, все ж понимают, что это просто предлог, оправдание (есть по этому поводу поговорка). Было б желание - могла б трактовать _любой_ период Сатурна так, что у меня выстроится надёжный стержень духжизни, настаёт период чётко выстроенной и методичной садханы


У нее состояние здоровья с Сатурном не дружит, она все списывает именно на этот долгий период. Однако у духовных учителей, да и не только, вообще у преданных порой тоже бывают несладкие периоды по здоровью, но они же не списывают все это на Сатурна, и не приостанавливают свою практику из-за этого... Конечно, у нее еще нет понимания правильного, и я согласна с Вами насчет оправдания, но я не могу ей в лоб вылепить, чтобы она прекращала свои "отмазки", это будет неправильно. А с помощью этой статьи наш разговор может стать тактичным и деликатным, и можно попробовать прийти к решению проблемы.

----------


## Gangaram-d

Чистый преданный астрологией не интересуется.
Тогда вопрос - Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати был не чистым преданным?
(вариант - сначала не был, потом стал чистым, так? или как?) В связи с этим, ежели бы он (гипотетически) стал сейчас членом ИСККОН - ему бы разрешили использовать знание астрологии?
В целом конечно астрологией интересуются гьяна мишра бхакты, это правда.
Надо ли тогда считать тех гуру (ИСККОН), которые астрологией интересуются гьяна-мишра бхактами?
И еще один ракурс. Астрология - в числе прочего, наука о карме. От которой, по идее, гуру должен освобождать. Не будет ли логичным предположить, что Гуру знающий эту науку справится со своими обязанностями лучше?
Ну и еще вопрос - ведь для практики бхакти становиться Гуру (речь о дикша гуру) - это скорее препятствие для достижения бхакти? (следуя логике данной статьи).
В целом, мне ИМХО, очень напрашивается  "представление тавтологии в качестве факта".
(некомпетентные астрологи - плохо.
Но некомпетентные кто угодно - плохо. А в итоге делается вывод о том, что плоха астрология).
В нашей философии достаточно прямых объяснений.
Надо слушать своего Гуру. Если Гуру говорит - не слушай астрологов (или конкретного астролога) - значит просто берешь, и не слушаешь. А если не берешь - значит не квалифицирован как ученик (конкретного Гуру).
И все цитаты ШП - они же в этом ключе здесь приведены. Наставления Гуру своим (судя по употребляемым выражениям - упрямым) ученикам.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

"Ещё один пример кармической деятельности, *которая не вредит* чистой преданности - ведическая астрология (джьотиш). Астрология представляет собой не более чем подробное описание действия гун природы.... Преданные тоже могут обращаться к астрологам, чтобы получить указания о том, как их прошлое воздействует на их будущее. Они делают это, чтобы подготовиться к предстоящим кармическим реакциям и, по возможности, свести их к минимуму ради того, чтобы максимально занять себя в служении Кришне."

Шиварама Свами. Шуддха-бхакти-чинтамани. Гл. 7.

----------


## vaikunthanatha

> "Ещё один пример кармической деятельности, *которая не вредит* чистой преданности - ведическая астрология (джьотиш). Астрология представляет собой не более чем подробное описание действия гун природы.... Преданные тоже могут обращаться к астрологам, чтобы получить указания о том, как их прошлое воздействует на их будущее. Они делают это, чтобы подготовиться к предстоящим кармическим реакциям и, по возможности, свести их к минимуму ради того, чтобы максимально занять себя в служении Кришне."
> 
> Шиварама Свами. Шуддха-бхакти-чинтамани. Гл. 7.


В этой цитате не поясняется как именно подготовиться к предстоящим кармическим реакциям и, по возможности, свести их к минимуму. Правильно подготовиться возможно только придя в правильное умонастроение и рассматривать реакции как милость Кришны и возможность поумнеть. Все попытки предотвратить или избежать в конечном счете только усугубят ситуацию. Короче говоря самое правильное - это терпеть и служить Кришне. Что Кришна для меня приготовил, то и ладно. Ему виднее. В общем без подробного знания какая муха тебя когда укусит вполне можно обойтись. Все равно она в должный срок укусит.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> В общем без подробного знания какая муха тебя когда укусит вполне можно обойтись. Все равно она в должный срок укусит.


Так и есть!

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> В этой цитате не поясняется как именно подготовиться к предстоящим кармическим реакциям и, по возможности, свести их к минимуму. Правильно подготовиться возможно только придя в правильное умонастроение и рассматривать реакции как милость Кришны и возможность поумнеть. Все попытки предотвратить или избежать в конечном счете только усугубят ситуацию. Короче говоря самое правильное - это терпеть и служить Кришне. Что Кришна для меня приготовил, то и ладно. Ему виднее. В общем без подробного знания какая муха тебя когда укусит вполне можно обойтись. Все равно она в должный срок укусит.


Это не совсем так - например, если по гороскопу видно, что у преданного грихастхи в ближайшие годы будут проблемы с лакшми, то ему лучше не затевать в это время каких-то грандиозных проектов - покупку машины, строительство дома, тем более в кредит, потому что он не сможет их реализовать, влезет в долги и столкнётся с определёнными сложностями - сам через эту проблему прошёл... То же самое с болезнями итд.

----------


## Gangaram-d

> В общем без подробного знания какая муха тебя когда укусит вполне можно обойтись. Все равно она в должный срок укусит.


А вот Махараджа Парикшит извлек очень большое благо из аналогичной информации. Там правда не муха была. Но сейчас такие мухи бывают, что укусят со вполне себе летальным исходом.
Посему, мой вывод таков - есть люди, которые умеют пользоваться знанием, а есть те, которые не могут.
Те, кто не контролируют чувства, используют знание для получения большего чувственного наслаждения. И для них действительно нет никакого смысла пытаться что то узнать. О будущем.
Хотя, мы все время пытаемся напомнить - "все грешники в ад пойдете!"

----------


## SIDDHILALASA

Да сходите сразу к нескольким астрологам, дайте им одинаковые данные и одинаковые вопросы. И сравните. А "проблемы с деньгами" у каждого человека будут всегда, это предсказание можно вешать на любого, сбудется 100 процентов. Ещё из той же серии: "ждёт вас дорога дальняя", "вы можете что-то потерять", "вас ждут большие перемены". Общество обманщиков и обманутых. Дядюшка Кали Ки Джай!

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Да сходите сразу к нескольким астрологам, дайте им одинаковые данные и одинаковые вопросы. И сравните. А "проблемы с деньгами" у каждого человека будут всегда, это предсказание можно вешать на любого, сбудется 100 процентов. Ещё из той же серии: "ждёт вас дорога дальняя", "вы можете что-то потерять", "вас ждут большие перемены". Общество обманщиков и обманутых. Дядюшка Кали Ки Джай!


Я понимаю, когда подобным непривязанным способом размышляет какой-нибудь брахмачари... Для грихастх это часто непозволительная роскошь... В любом случае, я на своём личном опыте могу сравнить свои заработки 2003-2006 гг. и 2007-2010 гг. там существенная разница - в одном случае, я мог себе безболезненно сделать ремонт, в другом случае тот же ремонт обернулся для меня непосильным долговым бременем, которое как ни странно очень существенно повлияло на качество моей духовной практики - а корректное планирование расходов можно было бы осуществить, проконсультировавшись с астрологом... Поэтому, хотя бхакти и независимо ни от чего, но практикующие его обусловленные души пока ещё кое от чего зависимы, следовательно, есть материальные причины от которых страдает их духовный прогресс - для этого астрология может быть полезна и преданным...

----------


## Gangaram-d

> "Ещё один пример кармической деятельности, *которая не вредит* чистой преданности - ведическая астрология (джьотиш). Астрология представляет собой не более чем подробное описание действия гун природы.... Преданные тоже могут обращаться к астрологам, чтобы получить указания о том, как их прошлое воздействует на их будущее. Они делают это, чтобы подготовиться к предстоящим кармическим реакциям и, по возможности, свести их к минимуму ради того, чтобы максимально занять себя в служении Кришне."
> Шиварама Свами. Шуддха-бхакти-чинтамани. Гл. 7.


Я сразу даже не обратил внимание. Астрология является знанием. когда говорится "кармической деятельности" - что имеется ввиду? Деятельность астролога, который "обслуживает" население?
Или имеется ввиду, что преданные, которые руководствуются советами астролога, таким образом совершают кармическую деятельность?
Вообще странное предложение, вне контекста непонятно.
Если преданный начинает "готовиться к предстоящим кармическим реакциям".... именно это и становится поводом для нападок на астрологию, потому что это как правило очень странные формы принимает. Как правило (к сожалению) преданные имеют (если вообще имеют) очень смутные представления о том, как то, что они делают сейчас, повлияет на то, что будет завтра. А те, кто это знают - просто золотые менеджеры. И предсказывают будущее даже без астрологии.

----------


## Gangaram-d

> Да сходите сразу к нескольким астрологам, дайте им одинаковые данные и одинаковые вопросы. И сравните. А "проблемы с деньгами" у каждого человека будут всегда, это предсказание можно вешать на любого, сбудется 100 процентов. Ещё из той же серии: "ждёт вас дорога дальняя", "вы можете что-то потерять", "вас ждут большие перемены". Общество обманщиков и обманутых. Дядюшка Кали Ки Джай!


У Вас просто плохая карма. На астрологов. У меня совсем другой жизненный опыт.

----------


## vaikunthanatha

> У Вас просто плохая карма. На астрологов. У меня совсем другой жизненный опыт.


У меня видимо тоже плохая карма на астрологов, попадалось трое конкретных подонков и один полностью бесполезный шарлатан, имен называть не буду. В конце концов я сам научился предсказывать свое будущее иногда с точностью до минут. После мноооогократных попыток подстелить соломки полностью убедился в бессмысленности и бесполезности таких усилий. У Кришны бесконечное количество рук, как можно не принять, если Кришна дает множеством рук, ты не можешь оттолкнуть это всего двумя руками, и как ты удержишь что-то если Кришна забирает множеством рук? Кришна карму не победить. Гораздо перспективнее сосредоточиться на преданном служении. И чем больше аскезы, тем больше милости.

----------


## Gangaram-d

> У меня видимо тоже плохая карма на астрологов, попадалось трое конкретных подонков и один полностью бесполезный шарлатан, имен называть не буду. В конце концов я сам научился предсказывать свое будущее иногда с точностью до минут. После мноооогократных попыток подстелить соломки полностью убедился в бессмысленности и бесполезности таких усилий.... И чем больше аскезы, тем больше милости.


Вот если бы Вы не назвали их подонками, то имена вполне можно было бы назвать. чтобы таким образом подстелить соломку остальным. Они же продолжают свою практику?

----------


## vaikunthanatha

> Вот если бы Вы не назвали их подонками, то имена вполне можно было бы назвать. чтобы таким образом подстелить соломку остальным. Они же продолжают свою практику?


Это бесполезно. Подобное приятно для подобного. Свиньям приятны испражнения. Для преданных нужно перестать самим искать испражнения, тогда Кришна НИКОГДА не приведет их в общество свиней. Не нужно пытаться обмануть Кришну, тогда Кришна не позволит никому обмануть вас, хотя попытки обмануть вас безусловно будут всегда.

----------


## Gangaram-d

> Это бесполезно. Подобное приятно для подобного. Свиньям приятны испражнения. Для преданных нужно перестать самим искать испражнения, тогда Кришна НИКОГДА не приведет их в общество свиней. Не нужно пытаться обмануть Кришну, тогда Кришна не позволит никому обмануть вас, хотя попытки обмануть вас безусловно будут всегда.


Одна из форм самообмана - отрицание неудобных фактов. В т ч целых наук, таких, как астрология.
Люди, пребывающие в невежестве обречены быть обманываемыми снова и снова, это закон природы.
Единственный способ этого избежать - принять прибежище у Учителя (как минимум пребывающего в благости).

А в целом, Вас совет странен. почему только для преданных?(про испражнения)
И почему Вы называете испражнениями часть ведического знания?(в контексте беседы)
И что значит общество свиней? речь ведь шла о единичных астрологах? или у них там была шайка астрологов обманщиков? Не верится - обычно астрологи-обманщики больше всего не любят(любых) других астрологов.

----------


## vaikunthanatha

Встречал единичных астрологов в разное время. В целом их занятия сводятся к двум вещам - выжимание денег и склонение клиенток к сексу в связи с потрясающей, единственной в мире совместимостью с самим астрологом.

----------


## Nityananda dasi

> Встречал единичных астрологов в разное время. В целом их занятия сводятся к двум вещам - выжимание денег и склонение клиенток к сексу в связи с потрясающей, единственной в мире совместимостью с самим астрологом.


Встречала хороших астрологов на протяжении последних 5-ти лет. Раньше не интересовалась. Так вот, могу сказать, что мне они очень помогли пережить тяжёлые периоды. Благодарна им очень. Имена называть не буду, чтобы не восприняли как рекламу :-) Как я понимаю, ответственность за последствия походов к астрологам лежит не только на астрологах, но и на нас самих. Любую информацию мы можем использовать с пользой или во вред. Зачем нам ругать нож как таковой? Им можно и хлеб резать и убивать - выбор зависит от наличия или отсутствия разума и его количества. Давайте научимся брать ответственность за свою жизнь на себя. В данном случае я имею ввиду наш выбор и ответственность за его последствия.

----------


## Ачйута Риши дас

Может я чего-то не понимаю,но как астролог может помочь в трудный период жизни--денег дать?
И вообще,я заметил,что если у человека хорошая карма,то астрологическими услугами он удовлетворён;если плохая,то нет. Видимо дело не в астрологии.Возникает вопрос:зачем человеку с хорошей кармой ходить к астрологу,если у него вобщем всё хорошо?А человеку с плохой кармой так вообще бессмысленно.Напрашивается ответ,что всё это любопытство и не более,т.е.старая добрая раджо-гуна,которая,как известно приводит к страданиям.

----------


## vaikunthanatha

Это общемировая тенденция. В Индии в каждом штате по полсотни аватар и тому подобных. В России аватары тоже есть, но понятнее для всех провозгласить себя астрологом и делать то же самое. То есть облагодетельствовать население за их же деньги. У каждой аватары есть свои поклонники абсолютно уверенные в его аватарности и гордые своей близостью к аватаре.
Так же точно, чисто психологически человеку проще убедить себя в том, что астролог помог, нежели признать себя глупцом выбросившим время и деньги на ветер.

Как аватарам рекомендуется бить башмаком по морде, так и у астролога нужно отобрать его компьютер. И в ту же секунду он перестанет быть астрологом.

----------


## Nityananda dasi

> Может я чего-то не понимаю,но как астролог может помочь в трудный период жизни--денег дать?
> И вообще,я заметил,что если у человека хорошая карма,то астрологическими услугами он удовлетворён;если плохая,то нет. Видимо дело не в астрологии.Возникает вопрос:зачем человеку с хорошей кармой ходить к астрологу,если у него вобщем всё хорошо?А человеку с плохой кармой так вообще бессмысленно.Напрашивается ответ,что всё это любопытство и не более,т.е.старая добрая раджо-гуна,которая,как известно приводит к страданиям.



Астролог может помочь не рыбой, а удочкой. Могу говорить только про себя, про свой опыт. Для меня было важным услышать о том, какое влияние есть в моей жизни со стороны планет в определённый момент жизни. После этого я приняла эти обстоятельства своей жизни. Перестала с ними сражаться, что позволило мне больше внимания уделять духовной практике. Раз это и так должно происходить в моей жизни, то зачем переживать? Нужно переживать по поводу моего выбора - выбираю я Кришну или нет. Это мой опыт, мне нужно было узнать что там у меня с кармой и после этого ещё раз заглянуть в себя поглубже. Если дальше начну писать, то будет уже слишком лично, простите. У каждого из нас свой путь, свой опыт. Главное, это позволить другим людям идти своим путём, индивидуальным. И себе позволить тоже самое. Заниматься самоосознанием, а не сознанием соседа. Если кому-то астрология помогает приближаться к Кришне, то почему это плохо? Другое дело, что не нужно молиться на астрологию, но разумно использовать как инструмент.

----------


## Gangaram-d

> Встречал единичных астрологов в разное время. В целом их занятия сводятся к двум вещам - выжимание денег и склонение клиенток к сексу в связи с потрясающей, единственной в мире совместимостью с самим астрологом.


склонные к общению с противоположным полом будут использовать все свои навыки и умения для достижения своей цели. и астрология - всего лишь один из возможных вариантов.

----------


## Gangaram-d

> Может я чего-то не понимаю,но как астролог может помочь в трудный период жизни--денег дать?
> И вообще,я заметил,что если у человека хорошая карма,то астрологическими услугами он удовлетворён;если плохая,то нет. Видимо дело не в астрологии.Возникает вопрос:зачем человеку с хорошей кармой ходить к астрологу,если у него вобщем всё хорошо?А человеку с плохой кармой так вообще бессмысленно.Напрашивается ответ,что всё это любопытство и не более,т.е.старая добрая раджо-гуна,которая,как известно приводит к страданиям.


Если у человека хорошая карма - он интересутеся знанием, и умеет правильно им пользоваться.
А если плохая - он отрицает пользу знания, и им не пользуется.
А если при этом он еще и убеждает других, что знание - это плохо, то он эту свою и без того плохую карму только усугубляет.
еще раз, резюмирую: невежественные люди склонны отрицать связь между знанием(или его отсутствием), и своим положением в жизни.
Идея о том, что более всего в трудный период жизни нам нужна именно достоверная информация - неприемлема для них.
Я, имея некоторый опыт и статистику, обнаружил, что люди с ракшасными накшатрами особенно склонны к такой форме мышления. Отвержение постепенного развития.

----------


## Gangaram-d

> В России аватары тоже есть, но понятнее для всех провозгласить себя астрологом и делать то же самое. То есть облагодетельствовать население за их же деньги. У каждой аватары есть свои поклонники абсолютно уверенные в его аватарности и гордые своей близостью к аватаре. Так же точно, чисто психологически человеку проще убедить себя в том, что астролог помог, нежели признать себя глупцом выбросившим время и деньги на ветер.
> Как аватарам рекомендуется бить башмаком по морде, так и у астролога нужно отобрать его компьютер.


Очень скоро Кришна пошлет Вам реальный опыт. Общения с йогами-мистиками-колдунами-экстрасенсами. Потому как очень просите. И это будет очень полезный опыт. Для самоосознания.

----------


## vaikunthanatha

> Очень скоро Кришна пошлет Вам реальный опыт. Общения с йогами-мистиками-колдунами-экстрасенсами. Потому как очень просите. И это будет очень полезный опыт. Для самоосознания.


Да я сам с этими астрологами особо не общался, просто был свидетелем общения других. И это было в начале 90х. Лет 15 уже мне все астрологи и их предсказания до лампочки. Просто времени на это нет.
Лет 10 назад составил для себя своеобразный календарь до 2020 года. Иногда совпадает, иногда нет. Но в целом от него толку не много. Гораздо полезнее послушать Прабхупаду или почитать, и как-то незаметно все проблемы разрешаются сами собой.


Кстать всем рекомендую новые переводы 2012 года лекций и бесед Шрилы Прабхупады на русский
http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=4017221

----------


## Туласи Чаран дас

...Хороший астролог всегда скажет только одно:" Не стоит сокрушаться перед неизбежным..." И, всё.....

----------


## vaikunthanatha

"По поводу астрологии: не слушай всех этих так называемых астрологов, держись от них подальше. Даже не смотри в их сторону. Какой смысл с ними встречаться? Астрологи предназначены для материалистов, а спиритуалистов будущее не волнует. Все зависит от Кришны".
(из письма Шрилы Прабхупады Девамайе деви-даси, 9 января, 1975)

Нет, выбрось из головы всю эту чепуху. Астрология не спасет тебя, когда придет смерть. Мой Гуру
Махараджа был великим астрономом и астрологом, но он все это бросил. Это
предназначено для карми. Мы не интересуемся подобными вещами.
(Шрила Прабхупада, письмо Санатана-дасу, 10 июня 1975)

Астрологи на это скажут, что мол для чистых преданных астрология не нужна, а для нечистых как раз в самый раз. Это ложь. Как раз для чистых преданных она безвредна, то есть не способна увести их с пути чистого преданного служения, Например Шри Нарада муни великий астролог. А для нечистых преданных смертельна "Даже не смотри в их сторону. Это предназначено для карми. Мы не интересуемся подобными вещами."

По моему Прабхупада выразился предельно ясно. 

Когда астрологи окормляют карми - это хорошо и полезно для всех, а когда заманивают в свои сети преданных - вредно для всех.

----------


## Хемалата д.д.

> Может я чего-то не понимаю,но как астролог может помочь в трудный период жизни--денег дать?
> И вообще,я заметил,что если у человека хорошая карма,то астрологическими услугами он удовлетворён;если плохая,то нет. Видимо дело не в астрологии.Возникает вопрос:зачем человеку с хорошей кармой ходить к астрологу,если у него вобщем всё хорошо?А человеку с плохой кармой так вообще бессмысленно.Напрашивается ответ,что всё это любопытство и не более,т.е.старая добрая раджо-гуна,которая,как известно приводит к страданиям.


В Вашем личном гороскопе отображается решительно ВСЕ - и благоприятное и неблагоприятное, и радостное и грустное, и состояние Вашего здоровья, и Ваши все взаимоотношения и т.д. Разумеется, там видны и тяжелые ситуации, причем - во всех областях, личной, профессиональной, духовной и т.д. КОгда Вы информированы о пике неблагоприятной ситуации и мерах предосторожности, значит, Вы предупреждены и вооружены, и пройдете ее без лишних потерь. Вы просто сумеете и успеете подготовиться, и она не будет Вам как снег на голову. Это и есть помощь астрологов в трудной ситуации. Глупо быть излишне самонадеянным. Но и не стоит фанатеть и жить исключительно по указке астролога, это другая крайность.

----------


## Ямуначарья дас

Я бы сказал, что гороскоп преданного подобен несколько устаревшему плану города. Скажем, у меня есть атлас города, которому 5 лет. Я не буду выбрасывать его в помойку, поскольку в 95% или более случаев он поможет мне сориентироваться. Также я не удивлюсь, если обнаружу где-то новый или снесенный дом. Но, скажем, прокладывать новую магистраль или строить торговой центр на основании плана 5 летней давности никто не станет. Подобным образом, если необходимо быстро проверить потенциальных партнеров на совместимость, астрология может помочь. Но утверждать что-то вроде «У вас будет сада-сати через 5 лет и вы потеряете (например) здроровье» методологически неверно, поскольку преданный не занимается просто отработкой кармы.

----------


## Jadurani d.d.

> ...Лично мне Бхану Свами очень сильно помог в 1999, когда у меня шел Саде-сати и я испытывал некоторый кризис. Я не заметил, чтобы эта консультация покрыла мою практику бхакти. Наоборот, это усилило веру в Кришну, его всепроникающую природу, Его волю, которая может проявляться через планеты. Я сейчас пишу эссе на эту тему. Может через недельку помещу ее сюда.


пожалуйста, выложите, буду ждать,  - на днях у меня начался Саде-сати, ещё не знаю что это (только в общих чертах), и что делать в связи с этим, к чему готовиться, многие пугают.

По теме хотела сказать, что была у астропсихолога, а спрашивала про жизнь, вести ли бхакти-врикшу, чем заниматься, на всё он мне ответил - что мне нужно расслабится - это первостепенная задача, потом и дети появятся. Это конечно утрированно написано, но реально для меня - его совет оживил мою жизнь. И конечно, астропсихолог говорит в основном с какими качествами характера работать и что развивать. Полезная вещь.

----------


## Jadurani d.d.

слышала от Паритошаки прабху об одном случае из его практики, он консультировал одного мужчину, и спросил его что происходило в такой-то период, сам говорит, виду - очень сложный период, могли происходить тяжёлые вещи в жизни. На что мужчина ответил, что ничего особенного, всё как обычно. Тогда Паритошака спросил, а что он делал в этот период, на что получил ответ - я решил никого не критиковать.
Это в подтверждении тому, что вы писали, что есть карта, но не факт, что там отражены истинные вещи, все зависит от нас, всё зависит от Кришны!

----------


## Gangaram-d

> 75)
> Астрологи на это скажут, что мол для чистых преданных астрология не нужна, а для нечистых как раз в самый раз. Это ложь. Как раз для чистых преданных она безвредна, то есть не способна увести их с пути чистого преданного служения, Например Шри Нарада муни великий астролог. А для нечистых преданных смертельна "Даже не смотри в их сторону. Это предназначено для карми. Мы не интересуемся подобными вещами."


У Вас какая то искаженная система координат. 
В данном случае не имеет значения, чистый преданный, или нет.
Тот, кто встретит квалифицированного астролога - получит большое благо.
Потому что астролог - это Гуру.
В данном случае, вы достали отрывок разговора, и мусолите его. Очевидно, что это было указание конкретному и упрямому ученику. Обобщать это на всех - есть обман.
Квалифицированный астролог никогда не будет влезать между учеником и его Дикша-Гуру. Как и любой другой Шикша-Гуру.
Говорить, что астрология смертельна - это как раз и есть...-  даже не ложь, а просто невежественное утверждение.
Следует так же уточнить, что значит нечистые преданные. Карма-мишра бхакты? Гьяна мишра бхакты?
Судя по тону вашего обращения, вы хотели сказать - каништха-адхикари?

----------


## vaikunthanatha

Нет, выбрось из головы всю эту чепуху. Астрология не спасет тебя, когда придет смерть. Мой Гуру Махараджа был великим астрономом и астрологом, но он все это бросил. Это
    предназначено для карми. Мы не интересуемся подобными вещами.
    (Шрила Прабхупада, письмо Санатана-дасу, 10 июня 1975)

Еще раз внимательно прочитайте цитату. После личных наставлений и примера поступка ачарьи из нашей парампары идет утверждение "Это предназначено для карми". Карми это уже множественное число и в данном контексте означает не преданные. Далее следует другое утверждение "Мы не интересуемся подобными вещами". "Мы" в данном контексте означает преданные; множественное число. Таким образом смысл данной цитаты означает, что эти личные наставления касаются нас, то есть всех последователей Шрилы Прабхупады.

Если Слово "карми" считать единственным числом, то это означает присутствие при разговоре как минимум одного собеседника карми, но поскольку это личное письмо, таковое присутствие исключается.

----------


## vaikunthanatha

Можно более подробно проанализировать это наставление Шрилы Прабхупады.

ученик: "хочу астрологию"
Прабхупада: "Нет, выбрось из головы всю эту чепуху."
ученик: "почему выбросить из головы астрологию?"
Прабхупада: "Астрология не спасет тебя, когда придет смерть."
ученик: "Но ведь Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати махарадж занимался астрологией и это ведическая наука."
Прабхупада: "Мой Гуру Махараджа был великим астрономом и астрологом, но он все это бросил."
ученик: "почему он все это бросил и зачем тогда нужна астрология?"
Прабхупада: "Это предназначено для карми."
ученик: "но мы не чистые преданные как Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати махарадж и раз это хорошо для карми, то может и для нас астрология будет полезна?"
Прабхупада: "Мы не интересуемся подобными вещами."
(Шрила Прабхупада, письмо Санатана-дасу, 10 июня 1975)

----------


## Gangaram-d

> Можно более подробно проанализировать это наставление Шрилы Прабхупады.
> 
> ученик: "хочу астрологию"
> Прабхупада: "Нет, выбрось из головы всю эту чепуху."
> ученик: "почему выбросить из головы астрологию?"
> Прабхупада: "Астрология не спасет тебя, когда придет смерть."
> ученик: "Но ведь Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати махарадж занимался астрологией и это ведическая наука."
> Прабхупада: "Мой Гуру Махараджа был великим астрономом и астрологом, но он все это бросил."
> ученик: "почему он все это бросил и зачем тогда нужна астрология?"
> ...


Вы хорошо цитируете, мне нравится.
Плохо, когда Вы начинаете делать из цитат выводы. Это ужасно.
поэтому, лучше ограничтесь цитатами - пусть выводы люди делают сами.
Еще раз - здесь наставления конкретному упрямому ученику.(совершенно и особенно наглядно, с учетов вашей детализации). Если Вам это не понятно - не могу ничем больше помочь.

----------


## Gangaram-d

С таким же успехом можно откопать цитаты о том, что женщина - это майя. Их есть в гораздо большем количестве. Причем, даже не в беседах, а в шастрах.
И на этом основании утверждать, что семейная жизнь - это духовная смерть. Впрочем, есть даже конкретное уточнение - темный колодец семейной жизни.
В чем разница между женщиной и астрологией в таком случае?
Шрила Прабхупада нигде в книгах не ругает астрологию так, как он это делает с женщинами. Учитесь использовать мозг, это помогает. Даже без астрологии.

----------


## vaikunthanatha

> С таким же успехом можно откопать цитаты о том, что женщина - это майя. Их есть в гораздо большем количестве. Причем, даже не в беседах, а в шастрах.
> И на этом основании утверждать, что семейная жизнь - это духовная смерть. Впрочем, есть даже конкретное уточнение - темный колодец семейной жизни.
> В чем разница между женщиной и астрологией в таком случае?
> Шрила Прабхупада нигде в книгах не ругает астрологию так, как он это делает с женщинами. Учитесь использовать мозг, это помогает. Даже без астрологии.


Уважаемый, Gangaram-d, из чего это видно, что я ругаю астрологию? Но если вы это все же видите, то специально поясняю. Я не ругаю астрологию как таковую. Я даже не ругаю астрологов, но указываю, что среди них встречаются шарлатаны и подлецы, впрочем как и во всех других сферах деятельности. 

Теперь продолжу анализ цитаты. Что же имел ввиду Шрила Прабхупада под словом "мы".
Если принять вашу версию, что это сугубо личное наставление, то слово "мы" должно обозначать самого Прабхупаду и Санатана даса - адресата письма. Но это невозможно так как очевидно, что Санатана дас интересуется астрологией, а Прабхупада говорит "Мы не интересуемся подобными вещами."

Далее можно предположить, что слово "мы" относится к самому Шриле Прабхупаде и его гуру Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати махараджу. В таком случае если Шрила Прабхупада не интересуется астрологией, его гуру Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати махарадж бросил астрологию, то с какого, извините за выражение, бодуна, последователи Шрилы Прабхупады должны ею интересоваться?

Но исходя из предыдущей фразы, где Прабхупада определил, что астрология предназначена для карми, слово "мы" может обозначать "не карми", то есть преданных. Это совершенно очевидно.

Следовательно, другие утверждения Прабхупады касательно астрологии относятся к человечеству в целом на 99,99% карми, а не к преданным - последователям Шрилы Прабхупады.

Следующим аргументом астрологов может быть вопрос: "А как же совместимость в браке для преданных? 

Во времена Прабхупады достаточно много преданных вступало в брак. Есть ли хоть одно наставление Прабхупады, где он просит их пойти к астрологу? Есть ли хоть одно наставление Прабхупады, где он просит преданного пойти к астрологу или стать астрологом?

----------


## vaikunthanatha

Я так же не осуждаю ни астрологов как таковых, ни их клиентов. Я осуждаю ложь и подлость. Если человек обращается к астрологу, то это его свободный выбор и никто не имеет права его за это осуждать. Я просто хочу чтобы мнение Шрилы Прабхупады на этот счет было доступно преданным, чтобы их выбор был осознанным.

----------


## vaikunthanatha

> У Вас какая то искаженная система координат. 
> В данном случае не имеет значения, чистый преданный, или нет.
> Тот, кто встретит квалифицированного астролога - получит большое благо.
> Потому что астролог - это Гуру.
> В данном случае, вы достали отрывок разговора, и мусолите его. Очевидно, что это было указание конкретному и упрямому ученику. Обобщать это на всех - есть обман.
> Квалифицированный астролог никогда не будет влезать между учеником и его Дикша-Гуру. Как и любой другой Шикша-Гуру.
> Говорить, что астрология смертельна - это как раз и есть...-  даже не ложь, а просто невежественное утверждение.
> Следует так же уточнить, что значит нечистые преданные. Карма-мишра бхакты? Гьяна мишра бхакты?
> Судя по тону вашего обращения, вы хотели сказать - каништха-адхикари?
> Да, каништха-адхикари будет вредно все - кроме того, что исходит непосредственно от Дикша-Гуру. В том числе, кстати, и пребывание в интернете, даже на кришна Ру. Только Дикша Гуру. Запомните.



К счастью ваше утверждение "Потому что астролог - это Гуру." не находит подтверждения в авторитетных шастрах. Вот что по этому поводу сказали Господь Чайтанья Махапрабху и Шрила Прабхупада:

Господь Чайтанья — великий знаток ведической мудрости, живший в современную эпоху, — говорил:

киба випра, киба нйаси, шудра кене найа
йеи кришна-таттва-ветта, сеи 'гуру' хайа

«Любой, кто в совершенстве знает науку о Кришне, будь то брахман, шудра или санньяси, достоин стать духовным учителем» (Ч.-ч., Мадхья, 8.128).

Таким образом, главным качеством духовного учителя является не брахманическая квалификация, а знание науки о Кришне.

Того, кто знаком с ведической мудростью, называют брахманом, однако духовным учителем может стать только тот брахман, который является чистым вайшнавом и разбирается во всех тонкостях науки о Кришне.
Шримад Бхагаватам Песнь 3 глава 6 ТЕКСТ 30 Комментарий.

----------


## Gangaram-d

> К счастью ваше утверждение "Потому что астролог - это Гуру." не находит подтверждения в авторитетных шастрах. Вот что по этому поводу сказали Господь Чайтанья Махапрабху и Шрила Прабхупада:
> Господь Чайтанья — великий знаток ведической мудрости, живший в современную эпоху, — говорил:
> киба випра, киба нйаси, шудра кене найа
> йеи кришна-таттва-ветта, сеи 'гуру' хайа
> Любой, кто в совершенстве знает науку о Кришне, будь то брахман, шудра или санньяси, достоин стать духовным учителем» (Ч.-ч., Мадхья, 8.128).
> Таким образом, главным качеством духовного учителя является не брахманическая квалификация, а знание науки о Кришне.
> Того, кто знаком с ведической мудростью, называют брахманом, однако духовным учителем может стать только тот брахман, который является чистым вайшнавом и разбирается во всех тонкостях науки о Кришне.
> Шримад Бхагаватам Песнь 3 глава 6 ТЕКСТ 30 Комментарий.


Гуру - все, кто учит нас жизни. Кстати:
Женщина легкого поведения по имени Чинтамани именуется Гуру в самом начале данного произведения.
Вы, насколько я понял, под термином Гуру имеете ввиду только Дикша-гуру.
Но, опять же, астролог, знающий науку о кришне, может стать и дикша Гуру.
И он вполне может оказаться чистым вайшнавом. Вы чем чистоту измеряете, кстати?

Суть приведенной Вами цитаты в том, что отрицающий Кришну и служение ему брахман неквалифицирован давать инициации.

----------


## Gangaram-d

> Я так же не осуждаю ни астрологов как таковых, ни их клиентов. Я осуждаю ложь и подлость. Если человек обращается к астрологу, то это его свободный выбор и никто не имеет права его за это осуждать. Я просто хочу чтобы мнение Шрилы Прабхупады на этот счет было доступно преданным, чтобы их выбор был осознанным.


Ваши предыдущие реплики давали возможность так подумать. Я рад, что все прояснилось.

----------


## Gangaram-d

> Я просто хочу чтобы мнение Шрилы Прабхупады на этот счет было доступно преданным, чтобы их выбор был осознанным.


Шрила Прабхупада не писал отдельно книги для Карми и для преданных.
Если Вы это утверджаете - тогда давайте цитату, где он это сказал.
А кроме этого, есть наставления ЖБС, в которых разделяются эти вещи - цитаты из писем и бесед, и книги.
Если ШП и говорил кому то изучать астрологию, у него просто не было нужды это озвучивать третьим лицам.
Мы все знаем, что некоторые из учеников ШП - изучают и практикуют.
По Вашему, выходит, что они отклоняются от указаний ШП. Или, следует признать, что он их на это благословил. Тут одно из двух.
Еще раз повторяю - это был разговор с конкретным учеником.
Это первое, самое важное, и главное в анализе чего угодно.
Кто говорит, кому говорит и зачем говорит.
И правильно понимать этот разговор, как наставления Дикша Гуру своему ученику.
То есть, это не только не книги ШП, это даже не лекция.
И даже не даршан ученикам в целом.
Это разговор между учтителем и учеником.
Если совсем точным быть - это вообще некорректно подслушивать. Неэтично.
То, что нужно услышать всем, ШП скажет на лекции.

----------


## vaikunthanatha

Эти письма я не украл и не подсмотрел. Они постепенно публикуются, значит они нужны и важны. 

Я не делаю никаких выводов относительно конкретных персон в смысле отклоняются они или нет. Пусть выводы делают они сами и их гуру. Я просто цитирую Прабхупаду и все. 

Безусловно бывают сугубо личные наставления, но в данном случае я не вижу ни каких причин указывающих на то, что эти наставления не важны и для других последователей Прабхупады.

Шрила Прабхупада писал книги и все остальное для всех людей. Но в то же время делил всех людей на две категории: преданных и не преданных. В книгах и другом наследии Прабхупады есть наставления как для преданных, так и для не преданных.

Прабхупада не счел необходимым озвучить публично наставления личные или общие относительно необходимости преданным обращаться а астрологам, но в то же время озвучил наставления о вреде для преданных (как минимум двух) от обращения их к астрологам.

И совершенно верно, это разговор учителя с учеником. И поскольку он не касается сугубо личных и интимных сторон жизни этого конкретного ученика, остальным ученикам не вредно знать о нем.

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

Вот, может кого порадует (лично меня - да). 

Ману-самхита 3.152. Надо избегать при приношении богам и предкам: ...162. дрессировщик слонов, быков, лошадей и верблюдов, тот, *кто живет астрологией* (_nakSatrair yaz ca jIvati_), кто разводит птиц и кто обучает военному искусству,...
167. Ученый брахман пусть избегает в обоих случаях этих самых низких из дваждырожденных, порицаемых за свое поведение, недостойных [при трапезе] находиться в обществе.

Махабхарата 13.90.10. _svabhir yaz ca parikrAmed yaH zunA daSTa ev aca 
parivittiz ca yaz ca syAd duzcarmA gurutalpa-gaH .
kuzIlavo devalako nakSatrair yaz ca jIvati 
etAn iha vijAnIyAd apaGkteyAn dvijAdharmAn .._ 
Ходок на охоту со своими собаками или укушенный собакой, 
и неженатый но с уже женатым младшим братом, с болезнями кожи, спящий с женой гуру, 
бард, "скромненький слуга бога"*, и *кто живёт накшатрами* - 
тут нужно распознать, что с такими предавшими-дхарму-двиджами и вкушать не стоит. 
*букв. "боговик". В словаре объясняется как "служка при божестве храма (что существует на подношения туда)".

Махабхарата 12.77.8. _AhvAyakA devalakA nakSatra-grAmayAjakAH . ete brAhmaNacaNDAlA mahApathika-paJcamAH .._ 
[не слышавшие шрути, не совершающие подношения огню,] гонцы, "скромненькие слуги бога"*, *ягьящие накшатрам по-деревенски (/любому кто заплатит)* - вот пять самых таких чандалов среди брахманов. 

Махабхарата 13.107.62. _na brAhmaNAn parivaden nakSatrANi na nirdizet . tithiM pakSasya na brUyAt tathAsyArur naRSyate .._
...[не следует] ни плохо отзываться о брахманах, *ни указывать [толкования] накшатры, ни декларировать [значения] титхи пакши* (1/2 лунного месяца), тогда его жизненная сила не убудет.

----------


## Gangaram-d

> Эти письма я не украл и не подсмотрел. Они постепенно публикуются, значит они нужны и важны. 
> Я не делаю никаких выводов относительно конкретных персон в смысле отклоняются они или нет. Пусть выводы делают они сами и их гуру. Я просто цитирую Прабхупаду и все.


О как. Даже их Гуру. У вас неслабые претензии на понимание Шрилы Прабхупады. Я с таким сталкивался уже. Ну, в любом случае, у меня нет право ваши претензии ограничивать.



> Безусловно бывают сугубо личные наставления, но в данном случае я не вижу ни каких причин указывающих на то, что эти наставления не важны и для других последователей Прабхупады.


в принципе уже всем все ясно. Вы считаете нормальным интерполяцию наставлений одному ученику на всех, я же считаю, что Ачарья был предельно корректен, и давал наставления, нужные для всех - всем.
Разумеется, я не говорю, что письма не важны, но они должны рассматриваться во первых - целиком (письмо), во вторых - с учетом того, в какое время это было, и что происходило с конкретным учеником.
Потому что в каких-то исключительно сложных ситуациях, гуру может сказать ученику - пойди помаструбируй и успокойся. Разумеется, такие письма не будут публиковаться, даже если они и были\будут.



> Прабхупада не счел необходимым озвучить публично наставления личные или общие относительно необходимости преданным обращаться а астрологам, но в то же время озвучил наставления о вреде для преданных (как минимум двух) от обращения их к астрологам.


озвучил непублично, прошу заметить. Давайте не будем лукавить. Ваше предложение составлено так, что слово "публично" подразумевается, хотя его там и нет, вроде как и не придерешься.
А в действительности, ваш аргумент здесь в мою пользу. Если это было системным явлением ("как минимум двух") - то тем более очевидно, что Шрила Прабхупада подходил к вопросу избирательно, и не озвучивал это на лекциях для всех. Если найдете публичный даршан с такими наставлениями - тогда будем задуматься. А так - не клеится правдоподобная картинка.



> И совершенно верно, это разговор учителя с учеником. И поскольку он не касается сугубо личных и интимных сторон жизни этого конкретного ученика, остальным ученикам не вредно знать о нем.


Вы хотите просветить учеников Шрилы Прабхупады? Едва ли они посещают русскоязычный форум.

----------


## Gangaram-d

> Вот, может кого порадует (лично меня - да). 
> 
> Ману-самхита 3.152. Надо избегать при приношении богам и предкам: ...162. дрессировщик слонов, быков, лошадей и верблюдов, тот, *кто живет астрологией* (_nakSatrair yaz ca jIvati_), кто разводит птиц и кто обучает военному искусству,...
> 167. Ученый брахман пусть избегает в обоих случаях этих самых низких из дваждырожденных, порицаемых за свое поведение, недостойных [при трапезе] находиться в обществе.
> 
> Ходок на охоту со своими собаками или укушенный собакой, 
> и неженатый но с уже женатым младшим братом, с болезнями кожи, спящий с женой гуру, 
> бард, "скромненький слуга бога"*, и *кто живёт накшатрами* - 
> тут нужно распознать, что с такими предавшими-дхарму-двиджами и вкушать не стоит. 
> ...


Меня тоже порадовало. Может кто и удивится. Хочу обратить внимание - здесь сказано - именно живущие астрологией. То есть те, для кого это источник существования.
Мне стоило сразу это озвучить, что я не поклонник тех астрологов, которые оказывают услуги за деньги. Но приверженец тех, кто используют астрологию будучи Гуру. (имейте ввиду мое расширительное понимание этого термина. Здесь не о саньяси речь, и даже не о Гуру ИСККОН).
(Для полуграмотых модераторов могу уточнить, что это понимание основано на семинаре Шиварама Свами).

----------


## vaikunthanatha

Для разумного ученика вполне логично и правильно, узнав, что астрология вредна (по крайней мере для двоих), выяснить, а не вредна ли она для меня самого?. Я не призываю запретить астрологию в ИСККОН, не призываю объявить астрологов отклонившимися. Я призываю каждого последователя Прабхупады вдуматься и понять: вредна для него лично астрология или нет? Потому что очевидно, она может быть вредна. Прабхупада этот факт заметил по крайней мере в двух случаях.

----------


## Gangaram-d

> Для разумного ученика вполне логично и правильно, узнав, что астрология вредна (по крайней мере для двоих), выяснить, а не вредна ли она для меня самого?. Я не призываю запретить астрологию в ИСККОН, не призываю объявить астрологов отклонившимися. Я призываю каждого последователя Прабхупады вдуматься и понять: вредна для него лично астрология или нет? Потому что очевидно, она может быть вредна. Прабхупада этот факт заметил по крайней мере в двух случаях.


Очевидно, что она может быть вредна. Ежу понятно. Даже больше скажу - для большинства преданных она очевидно вредна. Как, впрочем, и времяпровождение в соцсетях. Стоило ли спорить, чтобы констатировать очевидное.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> (Для полуграмотых модераторов могу уточнить, что это понимание основано на семинаре Шиварама Свами).


Вам замечание, уважаемый. Не нужно относиться к модераторам так пренебрежительно. Иначе это пубудит меня наложить на вас некоторые карательные меры.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Очевидно, что она может быть вредна. Ежу понятно. Даже больше скажу - для большинства преданных она очевидно вредна. Как, впрочем, и времяпровождение в соцсетях. Стоило ли спорить, чтобы констатировать очевидное.


Ведические знания сами по себе не могут быть «вредны».

А времяпровождение в сети может быть вредно и даже опасно для нашей духовной жизни (особенно, если оно горячит и незаметно заставляет относиться свысока к вайшнавам) :help:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

"Шримад-Бхагаватам" 1.12.29

Так знатоки астрологии и церемоний, совершаемых при рождении ребенка, поведали царю Йудхиштхире о будущем его внука. Затем, щедро вознагражденные, они разошлись по домам.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Веды - кладезь знаний как материальных, так и духовных. Но цель этого знания - достижение совершенства на пути самоосознания. Иначе говоря, для цивилизованного человека Веды являются руководством во всех сферах жизни. Поскольку человеческая жизнь - это шанс избавиться от всех материальных страданий, ведическая мудрость должным образом направляет человека и в удовлетворении его материальных потребностей, и в достижении духовного освобождения. Люди, принадлежащие к особому сословию разумных людей, посвятивших себя исключительно постижению Вед, именуются випрами, людьми, сведущими в ведическом знании. Веды охватывают различные области знаний, две из которых - астрология и наука о лечении болезней -важны и необходимы для обыкновенного человека. Чтобы руководить обществом, разумные люди, называемые брахманами, подвизаются во всех областях ведического знания. Они изучают даже военную науку (дханур-веду), и такие випры, как Дроначарйа и Крипачарйа, были учителями и в этой области знаний.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

http://xn----8sbaa5a6a3adb.xn--p1ai/...y/aboutjyotish

Шрила Прабхупада о Ведической астрологии.

----------


## Gangaram-d

> Ведические знания сами по себе не могут быть «вредны».
> А времяпровождение в сети может быть вредно и даже опасно для нашей духовной жизни (особенно, если оно горячит и незаметно заставляет относиться свысока к вайшнавам)


Ну, Вы можете обсудить это с вайкунтханатхом. если ему не надоело  :smilies:

----------


## Gangaram-d

> Вам замечание, уважаемый. Не нужно относиться к модераторам так пренебрежительно. Иначе это пубудит меня наложить на вас некоторые карательные меры.


 Конечно Уважаемый.
Значит, по Вашему мнению, со всеми модераторами на сайте все ОК. Хорошо, будем иметь ввиду. Учтем, так сказать.
Ведь варнашрама - это общество взаимной ответственности, я правильно понимаю?

--------------------
Социальная система, которая не подразумевает обратной связи, рано или поздно прокисает.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Социальная система, которая не подразумевает обратной связи, рано или поздно прокисает.


Модераторы - это не социальная система, а дворники на Форуме, убирающие грязь за небрежными посетителями. А для установки обратной связи не обязательно хамить. Можете свои пожелания модераторам написать в рамках вайшнавского этикета, если вы, конечно, слышали про такой. Контролируйте свою речь сами и тогда другим не придется этого делать.

----------


## vaikunthanatha

Итак, давайте продолжим анализ цитат Прабхупады о вреде астрологии для преданных.

В последней главе "Бхагавад-гиты" (18.66) Господь во всеуслышание провозглашает:

_сарва-дхарман паритйаджйа
мам экам шаранам враджа
ахам твам сарва-папебхйо
мокшайишйами ма шучах_

"Оставь всевозможные религии и просто предайся Мне. Я спасу тебя от всех последствий твоих грехов. Не бойся ничего".

Таким образом, Господь берет на Себя заботу о том, кто предается Ему, и освобождает такого человека от всех последствий его грехов. Конец цитаты.

Очевидно, что астрология входит в число сарва-дхарман, которые нужно отбросить - паритйаджйа. 

Далее Кришна говорит, что даже если все планеты и вся вселенная жаждет отомстить тебе за все твои прошлые прегрешения, то не бойся, Я с этим сам разберусь.э

Цитата:
В восемнадцатой главе, подводя итог всему сказанному в "Бхагавад-гите", Господь говорит:

сарва-дхарман паритйаджйа
мам экам шаранам враджа
ахам твам сарва-папебхйо
мокшайишйами ма шучах

Он призывает отказаться от всех прочих методов самоосознания и просто посвятить себя преданному служению в полном сознании Кришны.

Только тогда мы сможем достичь высшего совершенства жизни.

Не нужно бояться последствий грехов, совершенных в прошлом, потому что Сам Верховный Господь берет на Себя заботу о преданном. Конец цитаты.

И еше:
Текст 18-66

сарва-дхарман паритйаджйа
мам экам шаранам враджа
ахам твам сарва-папебхйо
мокшайишйами ма шучах

сарва-дхарман — все религии; паритйаджйа — оставив; мам — ко Мне; экам — одному; шаранам — под защиту; враджа — приди; ахам — Я; твам — тебя; сарва — от всех; папебхйах — от последствий грехов; мокшайишйами — избавлю; ма — не; шучах — беспокойся.

Оставь все религии и просто предайся Мне.

Я избавлю тебя от всех последствий твоих грехов.

Не бойся ничего.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Господь рассказал Арджуне о разных формах знания и религии: Он открыл ему знание о Верховном Брахмане, знание о Сверхдуше, рассказал о различных сословиях общества и ступенях духовного развития, об отречении от мира, объяснил, как освободиться от материальных привязанностей, обуздать чувства и ум, рассказал о медитации и т.д. 

Иначе говоря, Он поведал ему об очень многих формах религиозной практики.

Теперь же, подводя итог всему сказанному в "Бхагавад-гите", Господь говорит, что Арджуна должен отказаться от всего этого и просто предаться Кришне.

Предавшись Господу, он освободиться от всех последствий своих грехов, ибо Господь Сам обещает ему защиту.

В седьмой главе было сказано, что поклоняться Господу Кришне может лишь тот, кто освободился от всех последствий своих грехов.

Услышав это, кто-то, вероятно, решит, что не сможет предаться Кришне до тех пор, пока не избавится от всех грехов.

Чтобы рассеять подобного рода сомнения, в данном стихе Кришна говорит, что даже тот, кто еще не избавился от грехов, сможет это сделать, предавшись Господу Шри Кришне.

Не нужно специально прилагать никаких усилий, чтобы освободиться от последствий своих грехов.

Достаточно безоговорочно признать Кришну высшим спасителем всех живых существ и с любовью и верой предаться Ему.

О том, что значит предаться Кришне, говорится в "Хари-бхакти виласе" (11.676):

анукулйасйа санкалпах
пратикулйасйа варджанам
ракшишйатити вишвасо
гоптритве варанам татха
атма-никшепа-карпанйе
шад-видха шаранагатих

Путь преданного служения подразумевает, что человек должен следовать тем религиозным принципам, которые в конечном счете приведут его к преданному служению Господу.

Человек может исполнять предписанные обязанности в соответствии со своим положением в обществе, но, если, выполняя эти обязанности, он так и не разовьет в себе сознания Кришны, все его усилия окажутся напрасными.

Следует избегать всего, что не ведет к совершенству в сознании Кришны.

Нужно быть уверенным в том, что Кришна защитит нас от любой опасности.

Нам не нужно беспокоиться о том, как поддержать душу в теле.

Об этом позаботится Кришна.

Мы должны всегда ощущать себя беспомощными и считать, что только Кришна поможет нам достичь духовного совершенства.

Тот, кто со всей серьезностью занимается преданным служением Господу в полном сознании Кришны, сразу же очищается от всей материальной скверны.

Существует много религиозных систем и методов очищения сознания: можно заниматься философским поиском истины, медитацией и мистической йогой и т.д., но тому, кто предался Кришне, нет нужды прибегать ко всем этим методам.

Просто предавшись Кришне, он сможет избежать напрасной траты времени.

Действуя таким образом, он быстро достигнет совершенства и освободится от всех последствий своих грехов.

В конце концов нужно развить в себе привязанность к прекрасному образу Кришны.

Его зовут Кришной, потому что Он неотразимо привлекателен.

Тот, кого пленил облик прекрасного и всемогущего Кришны, может считать, что ему очень повезло.

Есть разные типы трансценденталистов: одних привлекает безличный Брахман, других — Господь в образе Сверхдуши и т.д., однако самым лучшим является тот, кого привлекает Верховная Личность Бога, в особенности Сам Кришна.

Иными словами, преданное служение Кришне, подразумевающее полную сосредоточенность сознания на Нем, является самой сокровенной частью духовного знания и сутью учения "Бхагавад-гиты".

И карма-йогов, и философов-эмпириков, и мистиков, и преданных относят к категории трансценденталистов, но самый лучший из всех — это чистый преданный Господа.

Кришна говорит: ма шучах — "Ничего не бойся, отбрось все сомнения и ни о чем не беспокойся".

Эти слова очень важны.

Кто-то может недоумевать: "Как это — отказаться от всех форм духовной практики и просто предаться Кришне?" Однако подобные беспокойства напрасны.


Итак, в этих своих наставлениях Прабхупада говорит, что нужно отбросить астрологию и просто предаться Кришне, что полностью соответствует наставлению Кришны в этом стихе. Это еще раз доказывает, что эти наставления Прабхупады должны быть приняты во внимание всеми его последователями, а не касаются только лишь двоих человек.

А что же говорят астрологи? Не бросай астрологию, а то ты предашься Кришне и будешь тратить свои деньги на преданное служение, а не отдавать нам. Ведь если ты предашься, то нам не запугать тебя всякими саде-сати, куджа дошами и прочей чепухой.

----------


## vaikunthanatha

Но не будем заканчивать эту тему на такой печальной для астрологов ноте.
Дорогие астрологи, вы нужны людям. Всех тех, кто не хочет просто предаться Кришне отбросив все прочие дхармы, обдерите их как липку, пусть они все свои деньги потратят на астрологов. Еще скооперируйтесь с брахманами специализирующимися на огненных жертвоприношениях, отправьте своих клиентов к ним, чтобы они заказали множество огненных жертвоприношений для умиротворения планет и отдали остатки своих денег на это. 
Ведь очевидно, что вы сможете потратить их деньги лучше своих невежественных клиентов.
Весь мир у ваших стоп. 100% населения не имеют гороскопов. 

Но пожалуйста, не вводите в заблуждение преданных последователей Шрилы Прабхупады, по поводу необходимости астрологии для них.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> А что же говорят астрологи? Не бросай астрологию, а то ты предашься Кришне и будешь тратить свои деньги на преданное служение, а не отдавать нам. Ведь если ты предашься, то нам не запугать тебя всякими саде-сати, куджа дошами и прочей чепухой.


А кто вам дал право отвечать за всех астрологов? Вы пытаетесь всех их представить в виде каких-то алчных личностей, которые не желают, чтобы люди  предавались Кришне. Вы сильно не правы. Преданные-астрологи как раз говорят прямо противоположное. И не нужно валить все в одну кучу. Куджа-доша и саде-сати - не чепуха, а проявление кармы живых существ, которая может быть преодолена через духовную жизнь. О чем честный астролог и говорит человеку. Если он не честен, то он не астролог вообще. И тогда тему нужно переименовать во что-то типа "Обманщики под видом астрологов". 




> Итак, в этих своих наставлениях Прабхупада говорит, что нужно отбросить астрологию.


Не искажайте смысла слов Прабхупады. Там он говорит о необходимости оставить все мирские религиозные обязанности ради служения Кришне. Астрология не является дхармой большинства людей. Ей занимаются совсем мало людей, имеющих соответсвующие способности. Разумные люди все используют в служении Кришне. Если вы не видите, как астрологию можно использовать, значит займитесь чем-то другим. А то устроили тут охоту на ведьм. Какова ваша компетенция и полномочия на подобные заявления? Если это просто частное мнение, то и выразите его смиренно, как и подобает вайшнаву. А унизительные комментарии в адрес преданных, изучающих и практикующих астрологию, большинство из которых вы не знаете, характеризуют вас не с лучшей стороны.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Я сразу даже не обратил внимание. Астрология является знанием. когда говорится "кармической деятельности" - что имеется ввиду? Деятельность астролога, который "обслуживает" население?
> Или имеется ввиду, что преданные, которые руководствуются советами астролога, таким образом совершают кармическую деятельность?


Ну что ж, давайте рассмотрим контекст... Вот продолжение указанной цитаты Шиварамы Свами:

"Совершая кармическую деятельность, такую как ... джьотиша и даже йога-асаны, преданный использует следующее указание, чтобы определять приемлема та или иная деятельность для чистого преданного служения или нет: 

дхармах св-ануштхитах пумсАм
вишваксена-катхАсу йаха
нотпАдайед йати ратим
шрама эва хи кевалам

"Вся деятельность человека, совершаемая им в соответствии с его положением, - бесполезный труд, если она не пробуждает в нём интереса к посланию Личности Бога" ("Шримад-Бхагаватам", 1.2.8).
Иными словами, серьёзные преданные не станут совершать такие кармические действия, которые не могут принести какое-то благо их преданному служению, в особенности, обретению вкуса к слушанию и проповеди.
При этом возникает важный вопрос: "Когда подобные действия покрывают чистое преданное служение?"
Ответ лежит в сфере мотивов совершения того или иного действия. В той степени, в какой действие совершается в силу чрезмерной привязанности, а не в порядке отрешённого исполнения обязанностей, преданность улетучивается.
Такая чрезмерная привязанность иллюстрируется двумя соображениями. Первое - "если я этого не сделаю, я совершу грех"; и второе - "если я это сделаю, моё преданное служение улучшится". Первое выдаёт отсутствие веры в основу преданности - убеждения, что Кришна будет верен Своему обещанию и защитит преданного от последствий любых грехов, приходящих из-за пренебрежения мирскими обязанностями. Второе выдаёт непонимание фундаментального положения учения сознания Кришны, согласно которому кармическая деятельность не может ни питать чистую преданность, ни вызывать её....
... В случае астрологии преданность покрывается, когда преданные имеют больше веры в силу судьбы, предсказанной джьотишей, чем в силу преданности или милости Кришны".

----------


## Gangaram-d

> Модераторы - это не социальная система, а дворники на Форуме, убирающие грязь за небрежными посетителями. А для установки обратной связи не обязательно хамить. Можете свои пожелания модераторам написать в рамках вайшнавского этикета, если вы, конечно, слышали про такой. Контролируйте свою речь сами и тогда другим не придется этого делать.


Дворники - это часть социальной системы. Мне так кажется. Возможно, я ошибаюсь.
Слово "полуграмотный" - является производной от слова грамотный. Предлагаю всем обидившимся рассмотреть этот вопрос в контексте полупустого и полуполного стакана. Ну а если не получится - то тогда, примите мои извинения.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Ну а если не получится - то тогда, примите мои извинения.


Извинения принимаются. На будущее, если будут пожелания модераторам, высказывайте их в корректной форме в ЛС. Мы готовы выслушать все доброжелательные советы по улучшению нашего служения.

----------


## Лада Вершинина

Здравствуйте, уважаемый Mahottsava Gauranga d. и все участники форума. 
Месяца три слушаю лекции на сайте Голос Вед.

У меня есть вопрос по теме, скорее личного характера. 
В 1988 году, один человек (можно назвать его ясновидящим, в современном понимании этого слова) меня нашел для передачи информации от неких сил (не знаю что это за силы), которые и помогли ему меня найти. Вот что мне было сказано: «Ты никогда не жила на Земле. Это первая и последняя твоя жизнь. После смерти ты станешь ангелом. Ты не человек. У тебя абсолютно другая внешность, ничего общего с образом людей. Тебя спрятали здесь. В этом теле должен был родиться другой человек. Так как очень торопились тебя спрятать, то не дали судьбу. И самое главное. Будь осторожна. Тебя ищут, буквально перерывают все вселенные (я тогда удивилась, что вселенная не одна). Тебя хотят уничтожить.» Информации конечно больше, но не буду надоедать. Кто я на самом деле – я так и не знаю, и кто меня ищет, то же. Единственное мне сказали, что я иду от зла к добру.

Мой вопрос. 
Получается, если я обращусь к астрологу (а я это уже сделала), то он мне составит гороскоп человека, чьё тело я занимаю,т.е. который должен был родиться? 
За ранее спасибо за ответ.

----------


## Gangaram-d

> Извинения принимаются. На будущее, если будут пожелания модераторам, высказывайте их в корректной форме в ЛС. Мы готовы выслушать все доброжелательные советы по улучшению нашего служения.


бОЛЬШОЕ спасибо.
конкретно по этой теме - хочу добавить (в защиту астрологов), что заявленый вопрос вообще не имеет смысла в контексте практики, данной Шрилой Прабхупадой. От учителя к ученику. Она имеет смысл или в ракурсе философии ритвиков, или в ракурсе гьяна-йогина, который ищет истину самостоятельно, без дикша гуру.
В случае наличия дикша-гуру, все вышеизложенное - не более чем тренировка для ума.

----------


## Gangaram-d

> Здравствуйте, уважаемый Mahottsava Gauranga d. и все участники форума. 
> Месяца три слушаю лекции на сайте Голос Вед.
> У меня есть вопрос по теме, скорее личного характера. 
> В 1988 году, один человек (можно назвать его ясновидящим, в современном понимании этого слова) меня нашел для передачи информации от неких сил (не знаю что это за силы), которые и помогли ему меня найти. Вот что мне было сказано: «Ты никогда не жила на Земле. Это первая и последняя твоя жизнь. После смерти ты станешь ангелом. Ты не человек. У тебя абсолютно другая внешность, ничего общего с образом людей. Тебя спрятали здесь. В этом теле должен был родиться другой человек. Так как очень торопились тебя спрятать, то не дали судьбу. И самое главное. Будь осторожна. Тебя ищут, буквально перерывают все вселенные (я тогда удивилась, что вселенная не одна). Тебя хотят уничтожить.» Информации конечно больше, но не буду надоедать. Кто я на самом деле – я так и не знаю, и кто меня ищет, то же. Единственное мне сказали, что я иду от зла к добру.
> Мой вопрос. 
> Получается, если я обращусь к астрологу (а я это уже сделала), то он мне составит гороскоп человека, чьё тело я занимаю,т.е. который должен был родиться?


Я уверен, что модераторы Вам дадут совершенно правильный ответ, просто от себя добавлю, что с ясновидящими надо быть осторожными. Общее правило таково, что никто не сможет причинить Вам вреда, пока Вы не ведетесь на провокации. В данном случае, Вы уже частично повелись, восприняв всерьез недоказанную информацию и испугавшись.
С другой стороны, полностью игнорировать такие предупреждения тоже не всегда правильно. Но если даже отнестись к сказанному всерьез, просто астролог вряд ли сильно поможет прояснить ситуацию.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> А что же говорят астрологи? Не бросай астрологию, а то ты предашься Кришне и будешь тратить свои деньги на преданное служение, а не отдавать нам. Ведь если ты предашься, то нам не запугать тебя всякими саде-сати, куджа дошами и прочей чепухой.


 что за бред, видно не повезло в жизни столкнуться с нормальным астрологом-преданным...

----------


## Хемалата д.д.

> Здравствуйте, уважаемый Mahottsava Gauranga d. и все участники форума. 
> Месяца три слушаю лекции на сайте Голос Вед.
> 
> У меня есть вопрос по теме, скорее личного характера. 
> В 1988 году, один человек (можно назвать его ясновидящим, в современном понимании этого слова) меня нашел для передачи информации от неких сил (не знаю что это за силы), которые и помогли ему меня найти. Вот что мне было сказано: «Ты никогда не жила на Земле. Это первая и последняя твоя жизнь. После смерти ты станешь ангелом. Ты не человек. У тебя абсолютно другая внешность, ничего общего с образом людей. Тебя спрятали здесь. В этом теле должен был родиться другой человек. Так как очень торопились тебя спрятать, то не дали судьбу. И самое главное. Будь осторожна. Тебя ищут, буквально перерывают все вселенные (я тогда удивилась, что вселенная не одна). Тебя хотят уничтожить.» Информации конечно больше, но не буду надоедать. Кто я на самом деле – я так и не знаю, и кто меня ищет, то же. Единственное мне сказали, что я иду от зла к добру.
> 
> Мой вопрос. 
> Получается, если я обращусь к астрологу (а я это уже сделала), то он мне составит гороскоп человека, чьё тело я занимаю,т.е. который должен был родиться? 
> За ранее спасибо за ответ.


Обратитесь к ведическому астрологу, лучше - преданному Кришны, такой астролог скажет Вам как есть. Кстати, если Вы уже обращались к астрологу, то вполне можете обратить внимание на то, что он сказал Вам о Вашей жизни в этом теле - соответствует ли сказанное прожитому Вами в реале. И тогда поймете, Ваш ди это гороскоп или "того, кто должен был родиться в этом теле".

----------


## vaikunthanatha

> Здравствуйте, уважаемый Mahottsava Gauranga d. и все участники форума. 
> Месяца три слушаю лекции на сайте Голос Вед.
> 
> У меня есть вопрос по теме, скорее личного характера. 
> В 1988 году, один человек (можно назвать его ясновидящим, в современном понимании этого слова) меня нашел для передачи информации от неких сил (не знаю что это за силы), которые и помогли ему меня найти. Вот что мне было сказано: «Ты никогда не жила на Земле. Это первая и последняя твоя жизнь. После смерти ты станешь ангелом. Ты не человек. У тебя абсолютно другая внешность, ничего общего с образом людей. Тебя спрятали здесь. В этом теле должен был родиться другой человек. Так как очень торопились тебя спрятать, то не дали судьбу. И самое главное. Будь осторожна. Тебя ищут, буквально перерывают все вселенные (я тогда удивилась, что вселенная не одна). Тебя хотят уничтожить.» Информации конечно больше, но не буду надоедать. Кто я на самом деле – я так и не знаю, и кто меня ищет, то же. Единственное мне сказали, что я иду от зла к добру.
> 
> Мой вопрос. 
> Получается, если я обращусь к астрологу (а я это уже сделала), то он мне составит гороскоп человека, чьё тело я занимаю,т.е. который должен был родиться? 
> За ранее спасибо за ответ.



Можно развить ситуацию еще. Предположим, вас выкрали демоны из рая с целью обновить свой генофонд, а на самом деле вы были специально засланы в ад, чтобы сорвать нападение демонов. Демоны узнали об этом, но было уже поздно. А вы вынуждены скрываться на земле, потому что не выполнили еще свое задание от ангелов до конца. Вы можете добавить в это описание множество деталей и персонажей и может получиться замечательный сценарий для фантастического сериала вроде Звездных врат. Я думаю вам даже за это заплатят. Попробуйте. насколько мне известно, такого сериала еще не сняли.

----------


## vaikunthanatha

Текст 18-66

*КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Господь рассказал Арджуне о разных формах знания и религии: Он открыл ему знание о Верховном Брахмане, знание о Сверхдуше, рассказал о различных сословиях общества и ступенях духовного развития, об отречении от мира, объяснил, как освободиться от материальных привязанностей, обуздать чувства и ум, рассказал о медитации и т.д.

Иначе говоря, Он поведал ему об очень многих формах религиозной практик*и.

Здесь Прабхупада вкратце перечисляет от чего конкретно должен отказаться преданный. Астрологи скажут, что астрология это не религиозная практика. Но тогда возникает вопрос что же это? В авторитетном трактате по астрологии Брихат парашара хора шастра есть глава описывающая результаты влияния различный Вимшоттари даш и способы нейтрализации этих влияний. Так вот, в ней предлагаются различные способы типа подарить брахману черного козла, чтобы он принес его в жертву богине Кали, повторять 108 имен господа Шивы, подарить брахману корову, поклоняться богине Дурге и только в одном или двух случаях повторять Вишнусахасра наму. Это однозначно указывает, что астрология является частью карма канды. Надеюсь, астрологи согласны с тем, что карма канда входит в те самые сарва дхарман, которые нужно отбросить, чтобы предаться Кришне.

----------


## Хемалата д.д.

> Текст 18-66
> 
> *КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Господь рассказал Арджуне о разных формах знания и религии: Он открыл ему знание о Верховном Брахмане, знание о Сверхдуше, рассказал о различных сословиях общества и ступенях духовного развития, об отречении от мира, объяснил, как освободиться от материальных привязанностей, обуздать чувства и ум, рассказал о медитации и т.д.
> 
> Иначе говоря, Он поведал ему об очень многих формах религиозной практик*и.
> 
> Здесь Прабхупада вкратце перечисляет от чего конкретно должен отказаться преданный. Астрологи скажут, что астрология это не религиозная практика. Но тогда возникает вопрос что же это? В авторитетном трактате по астрологии Брихат парашара хора шастра есть глава описывающая результаты влияния различный Вимшоттари даш и способы нейтрализации этих влияний. Так вот, в ней предлагаются различные способы типа подарить брахману черного козла, чтобы он принес его в жертву богине Кали, повторять 108 имен господа Шивы, подарить брахману корову, поклоняться богине Дурге и только в одном или двух случаях повторять Вишнусахасра наму. Это однозначно указывает, что астрология является частью карма канды. Надеюсь, астрологи согласны с тем, что карма канда входит в те самые сарва дхарман, которые нужно отбросить, чтобы предаться Кришне.


Шрила Прабхупада далеко не всегда отбрасывает астрологию. Все и всегда надо рассматривать в общем контексте, соответственно времени, месту и обстоятельствам. Вот ссылка на видео. Там на 34 минуте и 48 секунде идет речь об астрологии. Прабхупада не отрицает астрологию и также не ругает ученика за общение с астрологом. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kwd9J...layer_embedded

----------


## vaikunthanatha

> Шрила Прабхупада далеко не всегда отбрасывает астрологию. Все и всегда надо рассматривать в общем контексте, соответственно времени, месту и обстоятельствам. Вот ссылка на видео. Там на 34 минуте и 48 секунде идет речь об астрологии. Прабхупада не отрицает астрологию и также не ругает ученика за общение с астрологом. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kwd9J...layer_embedded


Здесь нет указания на то, что ученик сам по своей инициативе обращался к астрологу на предмет гороскопа Шрилы Прабхупады или же на предмет своего гороскопа. Астролог мог встретиться с учеником случайно, и случайно увидеть фото Шрилы Прабхупады. Кроме того, ученик мог узнать, что он астролог только в процессе разговора. 
Кроме того, это заснятое на пленку интервью. Не факт, что Шрила Прабхупада вообще присутствовал на данной съемке. Вероятно это снимало какое нибудь телевидение для новостей или что-то вроде того.
Этот ролик не доказывает, что Шрила Прабхупада хотел, чтобы его последователи обращались к астрологам.

Помню в начале 90х многим гуру ИСККОН на лекциях задавали вопрос относительно астрологии для преданных. Ответ в разных вариациях от разных гуру сводится к одной идее, что преданные являются "Кришна граха", то есть непосредственно Сам Кришна распоряжается преданным как Своей собственностью, ведь они сами передали себя Кришне, а материальные планеты, так называемые "нава граха" (9 планет) не имеют к преданным никакого отношения и просто не в силах хоть как-то повлиять на преданных, даже если захотят. Но они и сами не хотят, потому что тоже слуги Кришны. 

К сожалению после кризиса 98го года об этом стали забывать.

----------


## Вишишта даса

Даная беседа предполагает, что Шрила Прабупада просил своего ученика обратиться к астрологу относительно своего здоровья и того, сколько он ещё проживёт. Аналогичные свидетельства есть в Прабхупада-лиламрите.

Возникает ощущение, что Шрила Прабхупада не был фанатично настроен против консультаций у астрологов, но в то же время он сохранял здоровый скептицизм относительно их советов, иногда оборачивая это в шутку. Как говорит Сатстварупа Махарадж в одной из ссылок, приведённых ниже, Шрила Прабхупада не принимал советы астрологов в качестве абсолютного руководства, но консультировался с ними скорее из любопытства.

Беседа 8 августа 1977 Вриндаван

Surabhé: Çréla Prabhupäda? When I was in Jaipur I inquired from some people regarding your health, because I met Yaçodänandana Swami in Delhi, and he told me that you wanted to know from an astrologer about the situation. So I went to one man who was previously the advisor of the Mahäräja of Mansingh of Jaipur. One life member brought me to him. So I inquired.
Prabhupäda: What he is?
Surabhé: He's a paëòita. He uses numerology.
Prabhupäda: Hm? Numerology?
Surabhé: Numerology. By numbers. So he takes the name and then he... So he said... You want to know what he said? He told me that your disease is going to last altogether about two and a half years, two years and five months, of which eight months have passed.
Prabhupäda: Still I shall live?
Surabhé: He said that these three months now are most critical, but then, after three months, things will go better, but there will be ups and downs for about one and a half more years. Then he said after that it will be quite all right.
Prabhupäda: Three months?
Surabhé: It will be very...
Prabhupäda: Difficult.
Surabhé: Difficult. Yes. After three months, and he said that you will travel again then. But he said there is no absolute danger.
Prabhupäda: So. There is some sense.
Tamäla Kåñëa: Everybody's saying the same thing like this.
Surabhé: And he would like a report of these nine days that are going on now, and then he wants to study again more to give more information. I was there on the fifth.
Prabhupäda: So give him a place to send to...
Tamäla Kåñëa: He works by numbers, not by astrology. He's not an astrologer.
Prabhupäda: Oh, so he knows my birth date and year.
Surabhé: Yes. He knows.
Tamäla Kåñëa: I gave him your birth date and time.
Prabhupäda: Oh.
Tamäla Kåñëa: I mean now I gave him the time.
Surabhé: No, I had everything.
Tamäla Kåñëa: You told him?
Surabhé: Yes.
Tamäla Kåñëa: Is that a science, Çréla Prabhupäda, that numbers?
Prabhupäda: Yes.


Прабхупада Лиламрита:

The devotees had sent messages to three astrologers, and all the reports returned that same afternoon. Some of the reports offered absurd remedies without knowledge of Çréla Prabhupäda's position, but all of them agreed on one point: the next two months would be the most difficult of Prabhupäda's life, and traveling should be avoided. One astrologer recommended Çréla Prabhupäda wear a blue sapphire.
"So it is not hopeless," Çréla Prabhupäda said, after hearing all the reports. "At least for the next five weeks, keep me very carefully. For the time being, no travel. Secure this blue sapphire, and chant Hare Kåñëa."

и ещё:

Çréla Prabhupäda was gaining resolve to go to the West. One of the astrologers had said that by the fourth of September, after checking with a physician, Çréla Prabhupäda could undertake travel-but for health only. "I will go there to our Pennsylvania farm," said Çréla Prabhupäda, and he appeared hopeful. He didn't consider the astrologers absolute guides; he had consulted them more out of curiosity. Astrology was part of the Vedic knowledge, but the modern-day practitioners were often dubious. When Abhiräma came from Delhi with a report from a new astrologer, Çréla Prabhupäda heard it, while continuing to chant intently and silently on his beads.
"His main point, Çréla Prabhupäda," said Abhiräma, "was that for six months there is trouble, especially in the first week of September and then again on certain dates in October and November. The longevity is eighty-two years, five months, and eleven days, which means February 28, 1978. This is according to birth and stars arrangement. But he made it very clear that due to the hand of Kåñëa this could be changed. And if you can pass through 1978, then he sees four or five years ahead clear."
When the report was finished, Çréla Prabhupäda was quiet for a few minutes and then said, "By calculation the age is finished. That doesn't matter. Rather, if I am finished now, it will be glorious."
"Living will also be glorious," said Tamäla Kåñëa.
"Yes," said Çréla Prabhupäda. "Let us see as Kåñëa desires." Other horoscopes also showed an inauspicious time ahead, due to the entry of Saturn into the eighth house. Çréla Prabhupäda took this to indicate that his condition was most critical. In either case-whether according to the stars or according to Kåñëa-who could change destiny? Everything was in Kåñëa's hands. But Çréla Prabhupäda was still inclined to tour the West. "If I can work a little more," he said, "our society will be very strong. I want to see that what I have done is made still stronger."

----------


## Анурадха д.д.

> Мой вопрос. 
> Получается, если я обращусь к астрологу (а я это уже сделала), то он мне составит гороскоп человека, чьё тело я занимаю,т.е. который должен был родиться? 
> За ранее спасибо за ответ.


 Уважаемая Лада, есть люди, которые видят , слышат нечто, что находится за пределами чувственного восприятия среднестатистического человека. Сейчас их называют ясновидящими. Но так ли они ясно видят? И что конкретно они видят? Проверить мы не можем. Как правило, шизофреники тоже что-то видят. Например, муж мой когда работал в военкомате, у него на учете один такой ясновидящий стоял, с диагнозом шизофрения. Сразу же после Чернобыльской аварии он отовсюду стал видеть лучи, как бы не старался зашторить окна. И из-за этого сошел с ума. 

   Я не говорю, что все такие, но есть некоторые критерии, на которые стоило бы ориентироваться в этих вопросах. Человек , который обладает каким-то видением, знанием , даром-никогда не будет навязывать это свое видение и знание другому человеку. Ни при каких обстоятельствах. Тем более выискивать кого-то. Или хватать и смотреть руки, чтобы декламировать пророчества.

   Человек, который действительно обладает знанием- не будет говорить нечто, что укрепляет эго человека , возвышает его над другими людьми(типа- ты с другой планеты, ты обладаешь даром, ты носитель уникальной информации, только тебе мы ее доверяем). 
   Человек обладающий знанием будет говорить о том,что причина наших страданий- в нашем невежестве. И путь избавления от страданий- это Знание, прежде всего духовное знание. Жизнь- это череда уроков и экзаменов, в  процессе жизни каждый из нас должен избавляться от невежества, становится чище, добрее и ближе к Богу.
 Знающий человек никогда не будет лишать человека свободы выбора. Он может дать совет, а уж решение всегда будет принимать сам человек. 

   Вот это действительно- ясновидение. Ни одного из критериев я не почувствовала в словах того, кто вас нашел с этим интересным посланием. Но слушать его или нет- это ваш выбор.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Надеюсь, астрологи согласны с тем, что карма канда входит в те самые сарва дхарман, которые нужно отбросить, чтобы предаться Кришне.


И не надейтесь на согласие. Если астролог карми, то его астрология будет карма-кандой. Если астролог - преданный, то его астрология будет помогать людям становиться преданными. Это то же самое, что служить Богу с разными мотивами. Внешне все выглядит одинаково, но внутренная суть - иная. Никто из вайшнавов-астрологов не рекомендует своим клиентам жертвовать Кали козла.

----------


## vaikunthanatha

> И не надейтесь на согласие. Если астролог карми, то его астрология будет карма-кандой. Если астролог - преданный, то его астрология будет помогать людям становиться преданными. Это то же самое, что служить Богу с разными мотивами. Внешне все выглядит одинаково, но внутренная суть - иная. Никто из вайшнавов-астрологов не рекомендует своим клиентам жертвовать Кали козла.


Это просто замечательно. Я ведь к этому и призываю. Пусть астрологи помогают не преданным предаться Кришне. 
Но для преданного обратившемуся к астрологу это шаг назад от преданности к карма канде, что и просит отбросить Кришна и Прабхупада. 

Я думаю по настоящему честный астролог-преданный в случае обращения к нему преданного должен честно сказать ему, что если он просто предастся Кришне, то ему нет ни какой нужды заботиться о влиянии всех этих планет и чего бы то ни было еще. Кришна Сам позаботится о преданном гораздо лучше, чем преданный вообще способен заботиться. По этому астрология ему на самом деле не нужна. 

А уж если преданный все равно настаивает, то тогда вовсе не грех ободрать его как липку за нежелание просто предаться Кришне. Потому что он сам желает оставаться на уровне "дживо дживасья дживанам - каждый является пищей для других. Пусть кормит астролога, это точно не самое худшее в его положении.

----------


## Gangaram-d

> ...А уж если преданный все равно настаивает, то тогда вовсе не грех ободрать его как липку за нежелание просто предаться Кришне. Потому что он сам желает оставаться на уровне "дживо дживасья дживанам - каждый является пищей для других. Пусть кормит астролога, это точно не самое худшее в его положении.


м-да. А У Вас, уважаемый, накшатра демоническая...
И вариантов нет - ищите чистого преданного - и предавайтесь....

----------


## Gangaram-d

> Уважаемая Лада, есть люди, которые видят , слышат нечто, что находится за пределами чувственного восприятия среднестатистического человека. Сейчас их называют ясновидящими. Но так ли они ясно видят? И что конкретно они видят? Проверить мы не можем. Как правило, шизофреники тоже что-то видят. Например, муж мой когда работал в военкомате, у него на учете один такой ясновидящий стоял, с диагнозом шизофрения. Сразу же после Чернобыльской аварии он отовсюду стал видеть лучи, как бы не старался зашторить окна. И из-за этого сошел с ума.


Вот ведь как плохо с людьми бывает. Мало того, что шизофреник - еще и с ума сошел.
----------------------
Обучаю ясновидящих ясномыслию. 
Недорого.
Пять дней - неспеша.

----------


## vaikunthanatha

> м-да. А У Вас, уважаемый, накшатра демоническая...
> И вариантов нет - ищите чистого преданного - и предавайтесь....


Доргой бывший Гатисаттама, накшатра у меня Пунарвасу. Но мне это до лампочки.

----------


## Gangaram-d

> Доргой бывший Гатисаттама, накшатра у меня Пунарвасу. Но мне это до лампочки.


Ну, еще раз мои поклоны. Никак не смог Вас визуализировать. Ну да ладно. Не знаю уж, что у Вас там в Перми происходит. Что за злобная секта астрологов шарлатанов уводит преданных с пути истинного. Наверное, у Вас есть серьезные основания так злиться на них... С божественной то накшатрой. Вот их колбасит то сейчас наверное, от такой эфирной агрессии.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> А уж если преданный все равно настаивает, то тогда вовсе не грех ободрать его как липку за нежелание просто предаться Кришне. Потому что он сам желает оставаться на уровне "дживо дживасья дживанам - каждый является пищей для других. Пусть кормит астролога, это точно не самое худшее в его положении.


Вы понимаете значение фразы "ободрать как липку"? "Ободрать как липку" человека может налоговая инспекция, бандит и т.д. Буквально это выражение означает - забрать буквально все, оставить без средств к существованию, содрать кору с липы, после чего она засыхает. Где вы видели, чтобы оплата за консультацию носила такие масштабы? Зачем использовать такие слова, которые никак не соответствуют действительности? Вы просто по-прежнему хотите представить астрологов (причем преданных!) как агрессивных и беспощадных кровососов. Зачем вы это делаете? С каждым таким словом вы выставляете самого себя в самом неблаговидном свете.

----------


## Лада Вершинина

Спасибо Вам всем сердечное за ответы на мой вопрос.
Вы меня извините душевно, что я без излишних комментариев спросила. Просто я так рада, что пришла (хоть и так поздно) к Ведам. Ни на секунду не сомневаюсь ни в едином слове в них. Потому и с надеждой жду ответа от Вед и только от Вед! 
Я побывала на нескольких сайтах и пыталась максимально искренне писать о себе и о том, что происходит у меня в жизни, и чему свидетелем стали мои близкие и просто знакомые. Много мнений я наслушалась, и фильм посоветовали на мои рассказы (по их мнению, выдуманным) снять, но, к сожалению, весной прошлого года я с целью порадовать ребенка, посетила семьей кинотеатр. Весь сеанс я провела как пригвожденная к креслу. Мурашки по коже и волосы дыбом – я буквально смотрела все свои истории из жизни!!! Фильм американских кинематографистов - «Я - четвертый». Только сюжет превращен в боевик, но суть осталась та же. И декорации разные, там герой вылетел в свет в школе, а у меня это произошло просто в гостях у друзей семьи, в фильме, допустим, герой видит под водой угрозу от «этих», а у меня это произошло ночью, как бы из «темной дыры» в стене, и так далее… Ведь я потеряла надежду найти ответ, а тут вроде как знак (в виде фильма) с другого конца Земного шара, мол нет! –есть те, кто знают об этом, хотя бы немного. 
Конечно, если я показалась шизофреником, не буду никого переубеждать, но я в этом году защитила кандидатскую диссертацию (нет, я не хвастаюсь, просто хочу сказать, что с мозгами всё в порядке, хотя, если честно, и люди из академиков удивляют неординарным поведением).
Я родилась 7 декабря 1973 года в городе Волгограде. Обращалась к астрологу Наталье Догадовой. Она из того же города(у неё и сайт свой есть). Про себя ей ничего не рассказывала, наоборот, жду, что она мне скажет. Она мне составила геомантическую карту рождения. Да, многое совпадает (именно из этой жизни), но самой сути в карте не видно. Допустим, она сказала, что в этом роду я «революционерка», т.е. расширяю «дорогу для рода» за что и получаю удары от живущих, умерших, и скоро родившихся родственников. И потом, совесть мне подсказывает, что, может быть, я пользуюсь чужими «дарами». У нас высокопоставленный родственник в Москве (бывший директор (ещё в ГДР) и  друг Путина В.В.). Секрета нет – это Аверков Николай Константинович. Ну, вы понимаете, что материальные дары нехилые, но ведь, ни мне они должны принадлежать! Я как потом расплачиваться буду?! Вряд ли астролог в этом поможет (хотя я могу и ошибаться).
Да, на сайте магии и колдовства мне админы посоветовали заняться черной магией. Я с ними  поделилась своими случаями из жизни. Честно – жалею совей "болтливости"!
Извините, что так много написала! 
Если кто-то, что-то знает, где в Ведах содержится информация «про тех, кто не человек и про то зачем их прячут» буду сильно благодарна!!! Ну, должна быть эта информация в Ведах, точно должна!!! Прошу Вас, очень, если есть такая возможность, пожалуйста, поделитесь!
Елена Щербак, подскажите, пожалуйста, как найти ведического астролога? Может быть, есть конкретная фамилия? Буду благодарна от всего сердца!

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

> про тех, кто не человек и про то зачем их прячут


ну, вроде того как Индра прятался от греха убийства Вритрасуры?) 



> Индра увидел, что его преследует воплощенная расплата за грех в облике чахоточной старухи из низшего сословия чандалов. Ее члены от старости дрожали, ее тело и одежда были перепачканы кровью. <Постой! Постой!> - кричала она Индре, оскверняя всю улицу нестерпимым рыбьим духом.


7 декабря - это ж Стрелец, как раз архетип Индры)

----------


## vaikunthanatha

Бхагавад-гита
Самое сокровенное знание
Текст 09-22

ананйаш чинтайанто мам
йе джанах парйупасате
тешам нитйабхийуктанам
йога-кшемам вахамй ахам

*Но тем, кто всегда поклоняется Мне с непоколебимой преданностью, сосредоточив свой ум на Моем духовном образе, Я даю то, чего у них нет, и сохраняю все, чем они владеют.*

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Те, кто не мыслит своего существования вне сознания Кришны, думают о Кришне постоянно, круглые сутки.

Всегда занятые преданным служением, они слушают рассказы о Кришне, говорят и памятуют о Нем, возносят Ему молитвы, поклоняются Ему, служат Его лотосным стопам, выполняют Его поручения, развивают с Ним дружеские отношения и посвящают Ему всего себя.

Благотворная и исполненная духовной энергии, такая деятельность помогает преданному достичь высшей ступени самоосознания, когда у него остается только одно желание — желание общаться с Верховной Личностью Бога.

Такой преданный без труда обретает Господа.

Это называется йогой.

Милостью Господа такой преданный больше никогда не возвращается в материальный мир.

Кшема означает, что всемилостивый Господь всегда защищает Своих слуг.

Йогой Господь помогает преданному обрести сознание Кришны, а когда преданный полностью осознал Кришну, Господь оберегает его от падения и возвращения к мучительному обусловленному существованию. конец цитаты.

Этот стих еще раз доказывает, что Кришна Сам лично заботится о преданных, а не привлекает к этому разных посредников вроде полубогов или планет.

Следовательно, нет никаких оснований считать астрологию необходимой и полезной для преданных. Какого духовного прогресса можно достичь перенеся внимание с Кришны на планеты? 

Дорогие астрологи, ваше упорное не признание приоритета Кришны над планетами в судьбах преданных подобно тому, если бы вы били Кришну железным прутом.

----------


## Олег Огнин

Моя плачевная история: Я заказывал гороскоп у четырёх авторитетных, преданных астрологов находящихся очень далеко друг от друга. Все четыре сообщили что в определённые под-периоды женюсь на духовной красавице и несколько раз баснословно разбогатею. И сомнению это не подлежит. Все указанные под-периоды давно прошли и... и всё  :smilies:  Тут и сказочке конец, а кто слушал молодец. Родился ровно в полдень, такое время нельзя перепутать. И кто виноват? Кали-юга. До нас дошло только 10% знаний, вот и всё, плюс проклятие Парвати... Написал потому что как понимаю не у всех в гороскопе некая красавица-жена и многомилионные прибыли. 
P.S. Господа астрологи, я не Остап Ибрагимович, не обязательно всё сразу, можно и частями...а? А за жену возьму деньгами.

----------


## Лада Вершинина

Знаете, однажды мне приснился неприятный сон. Ослепительной красоты девушка ходила между людьми и умерщвляя их пела им неземную песню, что-то вроде: «Не бойся, всё хорошо!  Я с тобой! Не переживай. Всё будет хорошо!». Я тогда возмутилась – такая лучезарная красота и такая зверская жестокость. Да, девушка пела не открывая рта и музыка словно лилась.
Когда я встретилась со своей ясновидящей, она удивилась. «Да, тебе показали Ангела-смерти. Люди рисуют его страшным монстром, но он один из самых красивейших Ангелов. Бог, в момент смерти, так сильно жалеет человека, что посылает ему на встречу самого красивого Ангела. Душа человека находиться в страшном смятении и отчаянье.» Я ответила: «Вот это да! Тогда какой же Ангел  -любви?! Представляю…» «Нет, Ангел-любви не такой красивый, но от него исходит удивительный свет.»
Вообще, ясновидящая постоянно мне говорила – «Они хотят тебе передать… Они хотят чтобы ты это знала… и т.п.» И здесь она добавила : «Они хотят чтобы ты знала. Бог не такой как его рисуют на иконах – старичке с бородой на облаке. Это красивый молодой мужчина. Он выглядит абсолютно как человек. Все самые высшие качества собраны в нем. Ему нет равных. Он очень хочет помочь людям, но если Он выйдет к ним, то убьет их своим светом. Для людей его свет смертелен. Его никто не видит, даже Ангелы! Поэтому, Он посылает помощь людям. » Я воскликнула: «Ага! Если Его никто не видит, откуда ты знаешь, как Он выглядит.» Она ответила: «Есть немногие приближенные, кто выносит его свет – Они и передают остальным, как выглядит Бог.» А потом спросила: «Вот смотри, Бог это самые высочайшие качества – Любовь, Разум, Сила, Честь, Доброта, Храбрость, Милосердие и т.д. Но как ты думаешь, в первую очередь какое качество присуще Богу, а потом идут уже все остальные?»  Я ответила (как принято в нашем обществе, у кого не спроси): «Бог – это Любовь! Он всё всем прощает.» И услышала ответ: «Нет! Бог в первую очередь – СПРАВЕДЛИВОСТЬ ВСЕГДА И ДЛЯ КАЖДОГО, а потом уже любовь, милосердие, доброта и т.д.»

В Ведах говориться (Торсунов), что Божественное знание передано полубогом Солнце. Скорее всего, Солнце исполняло Волю Бога.
Можно я ещё добавлю? Однажды, ясновидящая мне передала такую информацию: «Никогда не проси помощи от Бога, Он никогда тебе не поможет. Твой друг из прошлого мира день и ночь стоит на коленях перед Богом и просит разрешения спуститься на Землю и помочь тебе (наверное, они так делают?!), но Бог этого никогда не разрешит! Он знает, что тебе очень трудно, но Он ждет и знает, что ты справишься сама.»




> Дорогие астрологи, ваше упорное не признание приоритета Кришны над планетами в судьбах преданных подобно тому, если бы вы били Кришну железным прутом.


Спорить об астрологии, скорее всего, безрезультатно. Просто у всех своя дорога, кому-то никогда не встретиться настоящий астролог, другой уже запрограммирован на то, чтобы никогда не воспринимать астрологию, а кому-то астрология поможет и направит в нужное русло. Хотя я может и ошибаюсь!  

Ahankarananda, подскажите пожалуйста, где можно услышать или прочитать об Индре? Конечно, я буду искать эту информацию, но может быть Вы знаете лучший источник для восприятия? И большое Вам спасибо за информацию!

----------


## vaikunthanatha

Олег, а сколько вы заплатили за эти 4 гороскопа? Если не тайна конечно.

----------


## Лада Вершинина

> Моя плачевная история: Я заказывал гороскоп у четырёх авторитетных, преданных астрологов находящихся очень далеко друг от друга. Все четыре сообщили что в определённые под-периоды женюсь на духовной красавице и несколько раз баснословно разбогатею. И сомнению это не подлежит. Все указанные под-периоды давно прошли и... и всё  Тут и сказочке конец, а кто слушал молодец. Родился ровно в полдень, такое время нельзя перепутать. И кто виноват? Кали-юга. До нас дошло только 10% знаний, вот и всё, плюс проклятие Парвати... Написал потому что как понимаю не у всех в гороскопе некая красавица-жена и многомилионные прибыли. 
> P.S. Господа астрологи, я не Остап Ибрагимович, не обязательно всё сразу, можно и частями...а? А за жену возьму деньгами.


Олег Огнин, наверное это просто Ваш личностный опыт. Всё что мне предсказали, сбывается с точностью (но это были не астрологи, а ясновидящие)! Я даже знаю свою смерть, но это мне показали во сне (или скорее в каком-то состоянии промежуточном, между сном и явью – предложили выбор). 
Может быть это Вам сигнал – не обращаться за помощью к оккультным наукам (астрология, тароголия, хиромантия и т.п.).  Может быть, это Вас только сбивает, а не помогает? 
Я не думаю, что знание астрологии  утрачено! Если это необходимо, к человеку приходит любое знание, хоть утраченное, хоть неутраченное. Об этом позаботятся другие силы.

----------


## Анурадха д.д.

> Спасибо Вам всем сердечное за ответы на мой вопрос.
> Вы меня извините душевно, что я без излишних комментариев спросила. Просто я так рада, что пришла (хоть и так поздно) к Ведам. Ни на секунду не сомневаюсь ни в едином слове в них. Потому и с надеждой жду ответа от Вед и только от Вед! 
> Я побывала на нескольких сайтах и пыталась максимально искренне писать о себе и о том, что происходит у меня в жизни, и чему свидетелем стали мои близкие и просто знакомые. Много мнений я наслушалась, и фильм посоветовали на мои рассказы (по их мнению, выдуманным) снять, но, к сожалению, весной прошлого года я с целью порадовать ребенка, посетила семьей кинотеатр. Весь сеанс я провела как пригвожденная к креслу. Мурашки по коже и волосы дыбом – я буквально смотрела все свои истории из жизни!!! Фильм американских кинематографистов - «Я - четвертый». Только сюжет превращен в боевик, но суть осталась та же. И декорации разные, там герой вылетел в свет в школе, а у меня это произошло просто в гостях у друзей семьи, в фильме, допустим, герой видит под водой угрозу от «этих», а у меня это произошло ночью, как бы из «темной дыры» в стене, и так далее… Ведь я потеряла надежду найти ответ, а тут вроде как знак (в виде фильма) с другого конца Земного шара, мол нет! –есть те, кто знают об этом, хотя бы немного. 
> Конечно, если я показалась шизофреником, не буду никого переубеждать, но я в этом году защитила кандидатскую диссертацию (нет, я не хвастаюсь, просто хочу сказать, что с мозгами всё в порядке, хотя, если честно, и люди из академиков удивляют неординарным поведением).


  Уважаемая Лада, это очень хорошо, что вы пришли к Ведам. И прошу прощения если вас обидела, ни в коем разе я не хотела сказать, что вы чем-то больны . Просто выразила свое  мнение о тех, кто считает себя ясновидящим и пытается навязать свое мнение и свои знания кому-то (в данном случае- ваш знакомый экстрасенс- вам). Лично я бы такому человеку не слишком доверяла.

  У тех кто действительно видит и действительно может помочь должны быть определенные качества, которые описаны в Ведической литературе. Мы все здесь- ученики, у каждого из нас свои проблемы, но с помощью духовной науки мы потихоньку учимся разрешать их. Постепенно, если следовать Ведическим писаниям- эти духовные замечательные качества начинают проявляться в сердце каждого из нас. Уверена, что и у вас тоже. 

  Духовный и чистый человек не станет навязывать того или иного образа жизни, и склонять поступать определенным образом. После общения с духовным человеком,  чувствуется мир в сердце . Появляется понимание, что истина рядом с этим человеком и возникает желание стать лучше. Это происходит естественным образом. 

   У вас сильно выражен знак Скорпиона (знак мистиков и философов), отсюда такой выраженный интерес эзотерике, поэтому вас так волнуют мысли о смерти. И не скажу, что это плохо. Склонность к познанию, исследованиям это удивительное качество. Очень важно задавать вопросы. Потому что задавать правильные вопросы и получать на них совершенные ответы- это совершенство и смысл жизни.

  Не прекращайте читать Ведическую литературу, очень рекомендую Бхагавад Гиту. Вы сами увидите, как начнет меняться ваша жизнь.

----------


## Gangaram-d

> Олег Огнин, наверное это просто Ваш личностный опыт. Всё что мне предсказали, сбывается с точностью (но это были не астрологи, а ясновидящие)! 
> Я не думаю, что знание астрологии  утрачено! Если это необходимо, к человеку приходит любое знание, хоть утраченное, хоть неутраченное. Об этом позаботятся другие силы.


Не особо важно в какой форме,(астрология, ясновидение) но речь здесь идет о знании будущего. Нужно оно, или нет.
Как правило - нет. Оно нужно только представителям высших варн, которые заботятся о других. Кшатриям и брахманам. (Путину, например, очень нужно). Оно нужно тем, которые не боятся смерти, тем, которые живут не для себя.
Очень часто это знание используется для манипуляции. Суть проста - все зависит от личностных качеств провидца.

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

Я глянул гороскоп на 7.12.1973 в западной системе. Ну так, чисто для теории. Мне показалось, ясновидящая довольно точно описала Ваш психотип. Или - дала Вам представления, близкие Вашему психотипу. 



> Бог в первую очередь – СПРАВЕДЛИВОСТЬ ВСЕГДА И ДЛЯ КАЖДОГО,


это как раз типаж Индры, царя, распределяющего блага со своих высот всем и каждому. Ну, знаете, как дождевое облако поит землю. Индра, отвечая на вопрос - это царь миров, воплощённое бобро (противоборец с козлом) и бабллакшми, проводник сил небес на землю. 



> Ты никогда не жила на Земле... Ты не человек. У тебя абсолютно другая внешность, ничего общего с образом людей.


а это Юпитер (социальная функция и мировоззрения) в Водолее. Обычно ж это Водолей даёт сегодня увлечение ченнелингом, инопланетянами и т.п. существами света с небес. А Бог Водолеям типично представляется настолько далёко-небесным и светлым, что даже не виден за этим "светом первых дней творения". 
Просто то, что она увидела, она описала в своей терминологии (1988 год... о да). Ясновиденье, вопреки своему названию ("ясно-"), отличается размытостью образов и идей, что являются видящему. 





> Все четыре сообщили что в определённые под-периоды женюсь на духовной красавице и несколько раз баснословно разбогатею. Все указанные под-периоды давно прошли и... и всё


Хмм... Я просмотрел Ваш гороскоп. Даже час указан! Значит, что могу сказать? Вы не будете особо богаты, и есть опасность неоднократных проблем с женитьбой. Поражённая Венера :pandit:  свидетельствует, что жена не будет сильно духовной и красивой.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Дорогие астрологи, ваше упорное не признание приоритета Кришны над планетами в судьбах преданных подобно тому, если бы вы били Кришну железным прутом.


Ваше упорное непонимание того, что Кришна и планеты тождественны и того, что через планеты Кришна передает Свою волю даже в жизнях преданных, подобно....не знаю чему. "Брихат-Парашара-Хора-шастра" говорит, что "Джанардана (Вишну) воплотился как Нава-граха (9 планет) чтобы живые существа получали свою карму.."
В подробной биографии Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати Тхакура Бхакти-Викаша Свами прилагает гороскоп этого великого ачарьи. Вы не знаете зачем?

----------


## vaikunthanatha

> Ваше упорное непонимание того, что Кришна и планеты тождественны и того, что через планеты Кришна передает Свою волю даже в жизнях преданных, подобно....не знаю чему. "Брихат-Парашара-Хора-шастра" говорит, что "Джанардана (Вишну) воплотился как Нава-граха (9 планет) чтобы живые существа получали свою карму.."
> В подробной биографии Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати Тхакура Бхакти-Викаша Свами прилагает гороскоп этого великого ачарьи. Вы не знаете зачем?


Ну вот мы и подошли к основной причине упорства астрологов. Если принять, что "через планеты Кришна передает Свою волю даже в жизнях преданных, подобно....не знаю чему." То астролог выдвигается на роль той самой прозрачной среды между Кришной, тождественным планетам, и клиентом. То есть фактически претендует на роль и положение гуру. Но у преданного, по идее, должен быть гуру из вайшнавской парампары, а не из сомнительной астрологической парампары. 

Теперь о гороскопах ачарьев. Они составлялись непосредственно после рождения и предназначены для родителей и родственников, а не для младенца. И нет ни одного случая в нашей парампаре, чтобы ачарья узнавал волю Кришны из гороскопа. Традиционно в нашей сампрадае узнают волю Кришны через духовного учителя.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Здесь моя статья по поводу астрологии в жизни вайшнавов:

http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=5894

Убедительная просьба не копировать ее в эту тему. Я завтра уезжаю на 10 дней и не смогу оперативно реагировать на это обсуждение. Все, что я хотел сказать на эту тему, находится в статье. Больше мне пока добавить нечего.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> То астролог выдвигается на роль той самой прозрачной среды между Кришной, тождественным планетам, и клиентом. То есть фактически претендует на роль и положение гуру. Но у преданного, по идее, должен быть гуру из вайшнавской парампары, а не из сомнительной астрологической парампары.


Прабху, вы делаете вид, что не понимаете или реально не понимаете разницы между астрологом и вайшнавским гуру? Духовные наставления дает гуру. Астролог может давать какие-то советы из области материальных аспектов жизни. Кто из астрологов претендует на роль гуру? Вам так хечется выдать всех астрологов за амбициозных и алчных проходимцев, что вы уже, кажется, начали терять разум. Поберегите себя. Вам в духовной жизни мешает явно не астрология, а что-то другое. Попробуйте разобраться.




> Теперь о гороскопах ачарьев. Они составлялись непосредственно после рождения и предназначены для родителей и родственников, а не для младенца. И нет ни одного случая в нашей парампаре, чтобы ачарья узнавал волю Кришны из гороскопа. Традиционно в нашей сампрадае узнают волю Кришны через духовного учителя.


Для кого бы гороскопы не составлялись, они показывают предназначение человека, и оно видно даже в картах великих ачарьев и божественных аватар. Видят это, естественно, не все. Но это уже другой вопрос. Астрология и гороскоп не заменяет духовного учителя, а при необходимости может служить вспомогательным материалом.

----------


## Дмитрий Л.

Говоря о разнице современного и ведического образования ачарья Прабхупада подчеркивал что раньше образование делало человека свободным . "Брахманы изучали медицину и астрологию и этим жили так как каждый хотел узнать своё будущее или получить помощь врачебную" (цитата не дословная по памяти ).

Вопрос в том должен ли человек не прочитав весь Шримад-Бхагаватам изучать астрологию или аюрведу .Должен ли он постигать древний способ питать свое тело не изучив древний метод спасения души?
Ачарья Прабхупада настоятельно рекомендовал каждый день читать свои книги о Кришне. Рекомендаций стать всем астрологами он не давал. Астрология описывалась как важная часть ведическог общества которого на сегодняшний день давно нет.Как нет брахманов способных проводить жертвоприношения как надо и.т.д.Осталась только махамантра как метод спасения.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Ачарья Прабхупада настоятельно рекомендовал каждый день читать свои книги о Кришне. Рекомендаций стать всем астрологами он не давал. Астрология описывалась как важная часть ведическог общества которого на сегодняшний день давно нет.Как нет брахманов способных проводить жертвоприношения как надо и.т.д.Осталась только махамантра как метод спасения.


Вы о чем? Вы тему всю прочитали или только вошли и сразу пишите? Кто кому в этой теме дает рекомендации стать астрологом? Кто говорит, что астрология - метод спасения? Прочитайте тему от начала до конца, переварите, подумайте, можете ли вы написать сюда что-то, чего еще не было, строго по теме, и только потом пишите.

----------


## Лада Вершинина

Анурадха д.д., спасибо Вам за поддержку! Я и не думала обижаться, т.е. я и не вижу в Ваших словах что-то обидное. Но как приятно слышать слова одобрения в моём направлении изучать Веды! Для меня это очень дорого! Ваши слова – необходимы не только мне! Всё больше можно услышать среди людей упреки и осуждение, но теплых слов всё меньше и меньше. Я рада, что оказалась на этом форуме. Ваши слова придают мне уверенность, что я на правильном пути. 

Ahankarananda, спасибо за анализ моей даты рождения. Не ожидала, что Вы владеете астрологией. Очень интересно, потому что Вы связали западную трактовку с Ведической. Удивительно! В реальной жизни трудно найти людей, которые могут дать такую информацию. Спасибо. 

Gangaram-d, Путину, похоже, вообще ничего не надо  :smilies:   :smilies:   :smilies:  (я не в осуждения правительства, видно мы все заслужили такой политический строй). Gangaram-d, Вы очень интересный человек и в плане общения и на фотографии. Примите от меня признание в глубокой симпатии. И большого Вам счастья в жизни! Мне от всего сердца этого хотелось бы!

----------


## Gangaram-d

> Прабху, вы делаете вид, что не понимаете или реально не понимаете разницы между астрологом и вайшнавским гуру? Духовные наставления дает гуру. Астролог может давать какие-то советы из области материальных аспектов жизни. Кто из астрологов претендует на роль гуру? 
> Для кого бы гороскопы не составлялись, они показывают предназначение человека, и оно видно даже в картах великих ачарьев и божественных аватар. Видят это, естественно, не все. Но это уже другой вопрос. Астрология и гороскоп не заменяет духовного учителя, а при необходимости может служить вспомогательным материалом.


Извините, возможно, тут я "виноват", написав ранее - что астролог - Гуру. Я не имел ввиду что он дикша Гуру. Но так же я не исключал того, что он может оказаться таковым.

----------


## Дмитрий Л.

> Вы о чем? Вы тему всю прочитали или только вошли и сразу пишите? Кто кому в этой теме дает рекомендации стать астрологом? Кто говорит, что астрология - метод спасения? Прочитайте тему от начала до конца, переварите, подумайте, можете ли вы написать сюда что-то, чего еще не было, строго по теме, и только потом пишите.


Не очень я люблю темы про астрологию.А мысль моя довольно проста.Астрология это метод поддержания штанов не имеющий у ИСККОН никакого отношения.

Если вы предались Кришне то какая вам разница в какой дом ушел Сатурн от Венеры?

----------


## Gangaram-d

> Не очень я люблю темы про астрологию.А мысль моя довольно проста.Астрология это метод поддержания штанов не имеющий у ИСККОН никакого отношения.
> Если вы предались Кришне то какая вам разница в какой дом ушел Сатурн от Венеры?


1. Чтобы поддерживать астрологией (только астрологией) штаны - необходима очень очень высокая квалификация. На уровне Дикша Гуру фактически.
2. Если Вы предались Кришне - вы больше никогда не интересуетесь прогнозом погоды?
Не смотрите на календарь (какое число месяц и день недели)?
Не выбираете на рынке самый лучший товар из возможных?
Не интересуетесь техническими характеристиками машины,(хоть стиральной, хоть на колесах) покупая её?
Все перечисленное - по сути ничем не отличается от астропрогнозов и анализа возможных событий.

----------


## Дмитрий Л.

По сути я прожил 40 лет обходясь без астрологов.

----------


## vaikunthanatha

> 1. Чтобы поддерживать астрологией (только астрологией) штаны - необходима очень очень высокая квалификация. На уровне Дикша Гуру фактически.
> 2. Если Вы предались Кришне - вы больше никогда не интересуетесь прогнозом погоды?
> Не смотрите на календарь (какое число месяц и день недели)?
> Не выбираете на рынке самый лучший товар из возможных?
> Не интересуетесь техническими характеристиками машины,(хоть стиральной, хоть на колесах) покупая её?
> Все перечисленное - по сути ничем не отличается от астропрогнозов и анализа возможных событий.


Я думаю такие сравнения будут уместны, когда точность прогноза современных астрологов хотя бы на 1000 километров приблизится к прогнозам Ниламбара Чакраварти и Гарга муни.

----------


## Дмитрий Л.

По сути это выглядит так палаточка на улице под ней столик за столиком мальчик лет 22 в шафране на столике нотбук и вывеска "астролог"(то что видел сам)  находится ли он на уровне дикша-гуру......при чем тут вообще дикша-гуру...
Дикша гуру спасает грешные души и обращает в вишнуизм а не в астрологию.

----------


## Gangaram-d

> По сути это выглядит так палаточка на улице под ней столик за столиком мальчик лет 22 в шафране на столике нотбук и вывеска "астролог"(то что видел сам)  находится ли он на уровне дикша-гуру......при чем тут вообще дикша-гуру... Дикша гуру спасает грешные души и обращает в вишнуизм а не в астрологию.


А вы видели хоть одного, обращенного в астрологию? как это выглядит?
Что касается мальчиков - мне это тоже не нравится, но это уже вопросы рыночной экономики, а не философии

----------


## Дмитрий Л.

> А вы видели хоть одного, обращенного в астрологию? как это выглядит?


Гороскоп одного близкого к ИСККОН лектора я лично скачал и примерно час на слушание потратил.Сейчас я не помню его содержания.Выглядит это как пустая трата времени.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> По сути я прожил 40 лет обходясь без астрологов.


Какие ваши годы? Вообще - вы, судя по всему, очень удачливая душа. Продолжайте в том же духе. Но у кого-то жизнь складывается немного иначе. Вам придется принять их свободу пользоваться услугами астрологов. Кришна это допускает. Придется и вам допустить.

----------


## Дмитрий Л.

Хотелось бы что вы в ИСККОН было не то что Кришна допускает а то что Кришна рекомендует. Допускает Он в мат. мире много разного... 
Естественно те кто пришел в ИСККОН через книги ачарьи Прабхупады а не что то иное не испытывают проблем с пониманием того что важно а что вторично и ложно.
.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Естественно те кто пришел в ИСККОН через книги ачарьи Прабхупады а не что то иное не испытывают проблем с пониманием того что важно а что вторично и ложно.


Я пришел через книги Прабхупады. Понял так же из его книг, что вторичное - это вторичное, а не ложное.

----------


## Дмитрий Л.

> Я пришел через книги Прабхупады. Понял так же из его книг, что вторичное - это вторичное, а не ложное.


Когда у человека в доме потоп или пожар он хватает всё самое ценное детей деньги документы. И никогда не берет любимые цветы или коллекцию бабочек.Потому всё вторичное остается гореть вместе с ложным а не спасается месте с важным.

----------


## vaikunthanatha

Самое сокровенное знание
Текст 09-22

_ананйаш чинтайанто мам
йе джанах парйупасате
тешам нитйабхийуктанам
йога-кшемам вахамй ахам_

*Но тем, кто всегда поклоняется Мне с непоколебимой преданностью, сосредоточив свой ум на Моем духовном образе, Я даю то, чего у них нет, и сохраняю все, чем они владеют.
*

Самое сокровенное знание
Текст 09-34

_ман-мана бхава мад-бхакто
мад-йаджи мам намаскуру
мам эваишйаси йуктваивам
атманам мат-парайанах_
*
Всегда думай обо Мне, стань Моим преданным, падай передо Мной ниц и поклоняйся Мне.

Полностью сосредоточенный на Мне, ты непременно придешь ко Мне.*

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Здесь ясно сказано, что метод сознания Кришны — единственный метод освобождения из плена материальной энергии.

Недобросовестные комментаторы подчас искажают предельно ясный смысл этого стиха, в котором сказано, что преданное служение должно адресоваться Верховной Личности Бога, Кришне.

К сожалению, эти беззастенчивые комментаторы сбивают людей с толку, навязывая им ложные взгляды.

Совершенство отречения
Текст 18-65

_ман-мана бхава мад-бхакто
мад-йаджи мам намаскуру
мам эваишйаси сатйам те
пратиджане прийо 'си ме_
*
Всегда думай обо Мне, стань Моим преданным, поклоняйся Мне и почитай Меня.

Так ты непременно придешь ко Мне.

Я обещаю тебе это, ибо ты — Мой дорогой друг.
*

Совершенство отречения
Текст 18-66

_сарва-дхарман паритйаджйа
мам экам шаранам враджа
ахам твам сарва-папебхйо
мокшайишйами ма шучах_
*
Оставь все религии и просто предайся Мне.

Я избавлю тебя от всех последствий твоих грехов.

Не бойся ничего.*

Эти стихи не позволяют трактовать их как-то иначе, чем они звучат. Это конкретные наставления Кришны как должен действовать преданный и обещание того, как будет действовать Кришна по отношению к преданному. Здесь нет нужды еще что-то изучать или анализировать бхеду и абхеду. Кришна говорит: делай так, и ты придешь ко Мне. Это так же значит, что если делать не так, то придешь в другое место. Так, например, если применить ваш совет об абхеде и сделать акцент на тождество Кришны с 9 планетами, то согласно Бхагавад-гите, человек придет на эти 9 планет, а не к Кришне. янти дева врата деван.

----------


## Дмитрий Л.

"Нет, выбрось из головы всю эту чепуху. Астрология не спасет тебя, когда придет смерть. Мой Гуру Махараджа был великим астрономом и астрологом, но он все это бросил. Это предназначено для карми. Мы не интересуемся подобными вещами". (Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады Санатана дасу, 10.06.75)

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Здесь нет нужды еще что-то изучать или анализировать бхеду и абхеду.


А Шрила Прабхупада говорил, что мы должны рассматривать философию сознания Кришны под разными углами, чтобы глубже понять ее. Конечно, если человек не очень интересуется философией, то "бхеда-абхеда" - это не для него. 




> Кришна говорит: делай так, и ты придешь ко Мне. Это так же значит, что если делать не так, то придешь в другое место. Так, например, если применить ваш совет об абхеде и сделать акцент на тождество Кришны с 9 планетами, то согласно Бхагавад-гите, человек придет на эти 9 планет, а не к Кришне. янти дева врата деван.


Я не перестаю удивляться тому, как поразительно функционирует ваш разум, все время пропуская суть того, что я говорю. Я просто объяснил элемент "абхеды", о котором мы редко говорим. Однако философия наша остается по прежнему ачинтья-бхеда-абхеда... И слово ачинтья подтверждает трудности понимания этой темы. Поэтому вам, как ярому ненавистнику астрологии, не улавливающему сути того, что я говорю, лучше всего соредоточиться на тех замечательных стихах из Гиты, которые вы процитировали выше. Бхеда-абхеда - не для вас. Успокойтесь и будьте счастливы. Девам я не поклоняюсь, так что вы в очередной раз меня не поняли. Поклоняюсь я исключительно Кришне, но как-то мне удается видеть Его связь со всем миром (в том числе и с 9 планетами) и потому у меня нет сложностей в этом вопросе. Я понимаю, что вам очень хочется доказать свое превосходство надо мной, но может быть в этом и проблема. Вместо того, чтобы понять меня, вы пытаетесь меня победить. Шанти, шанти, шанти... Кришна-бхакта нишкама атаева шанта...бхукти-мукти-сидхи-ками сакале-ашанта...

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> "Нет, выбрось из головы всю эту чепуху. Астрология не спасет тебя, когда придет смерть. Мой Гуру Махараджа был великим астрономом и астрологом, но он все это бросил. Это предназначено для карми. Мы не интересуемся подобными вещами". (Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады Санатана дасу, 10.06.75)


Если увас такая же великая миссия, как у Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати, то астрология вам явно не к чему. К сожалению, не все так высоко летают.

----------


## Дмитрий Л.

А как вы победите ачарью Прабхупаду называющего астрологию чепухой для карми которую нужно оставить?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> А как вы победите ачарью Прабхупаду называющего астрологию чепухой для карми которую нужно оставить?


Я не сражаюсь с Прабхупадой, а стараюсь изучать ВСЕ его наследие, а не отдельные цитаты, которые нравятся вам. Мое ээсе про астрологию вы, похоже, так и не прочитали. Больше читайте, потом писать будете. Писатель пока из вас не очень. Станьте очень внимательным читателем. Тогда появится шанс и написать что-то достойное кроме лозунгов.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Когда у человека в доме потоп или пожар он хватает всё самое ценное детей деньги документы. И никогда не берет любимые цветы или коллекцию бабочек.Потому всё вторичное остается гореть вместе с ложным а не спасается месте с важным.


Вы совершенно правы. А пока потопа и пожара нет вы так же смотрите на свои любимые цветы и коллекцию бабочек. Разве нет? Или вы всегда в пожарном режиме сидите на чемодане у двери? Скажите честно.

----------


## Дмитрий Л.

> Я не сражаюсь с Прабхупадой, а стараюсь изучать ВСЕ его наследие, а не отдельные цитаты, которые нравятся вам. Мое ээсе про астрологию вы, похоже, так и не прочитали. Больше читайте, потом писать будете. Писатель пока из вас не очень. Станьте очень внимательным читателем. Тогда появится шанс и написать что-то достойное кроме лозунгов.


Я согласен что я очень плох наверно намного меньше вас знаю .Да я просто уверен в этом.Но я никогда не назову цитату ачарьи Прабхупады ,его слова, лозунгом.Это не лозунг а приказ, прямое руководство к действию. "Оставь эту чепуху" где тут поле для спекуляции где возможность сказать "да чепуха частичная плоха но истинная чепуха полезна"? Не получится так сказать.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Я согласен что я очень плох наверно намного меньше вас знаю .Да я просто уверен в этом.Но я никогда не назову цитату ачарьи Прабхупады ,его слова, лозунгом.Это не лозунг а приказ, прямое руководство к действию. "Оставь эту чепуху" где тут поле для спекуляции где возможность сказать "да чепуха частичная плоха но истинная чепуха полезна"? Не получится так сказать.


Дмитрий, вы цитируете письмо Прабхупады, обращенное к конкретному преданному в конкретных обстоятельствах,и пытаетесь его спроецировать на всех. Это ошибочный подход. Господь Чайтанйа одному преданному сказал жениться, а другому - принять саннйасу. Я привел в эссе цитату из книги Прабхупады, которая обащена ко всем, а не из письма, которое обращено к одному человеку. Может быть я тот самый человек, которому надо интересоваться астрологией. А вам не надо. При этом, я еще раз (в 108-й раз) скажу, что астрология НЕ ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО покрывает бхакти. Если у вас покрывает, забудьте об этом. Я знаю многих, у кого с этим нет проблем. Астрология пободна медицине. Мы ей просто пользуемся, чтобы лучше понять план Кришны на колнкретного человека. Это все. Я сейчас уже улетаю из транзитного Новосибирска и теперь буду в интернете лишь эпизодически в течение недели. В спорах участвовать не смогу. Извините.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> "Нет, выбрось из головы всю эту чепуху. Астрология не спасет тебя, когда придет смерть. Мой Гуру Махараджа был великим астрономом и астрологом, но он все это бросил. Это предназначено для карми. Мы не интересуемся подобными вещами". (Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады Санатана дасу, 10.06.75)



у меня есть один знакомый астролог-преданный - он консультирует как преданных, так и непреданных - только за последний год через него приобрели Гиты и пришли в храм 15 новых людей... т.е. он, пользуясь астрологической консультацией проповедует им...

----------


## vaikunthanatha

> у меня есть один знакомый астролог-преданный - он консультирует как преданных, так и непреданных - только за последний год через него приобрели Гиты и пришли в храм 15 новых людей... т.е. он, пользуясь астрологической консультацией проповедует им...


Это и есть правильное занятие для преданного астролога. Может быть у кого-то создалось впечатление, что я призываю астрологов отказаться от астрологии. Это не правильно. Это их способ заработать и способ проповедовать. Но я пытаюсь обратить внимание преданных не астрологов на то, что они могут прийти к Кришне и без астрологии, причем гораздо быстрее, потому что не будут терять на это время как я например. 

Я не хочу хвастаться, но в результате многолетних изысканий я составил свой собственный гороскоп, где события сбываются с точностью до 1 дня, а иногда с точностью до минут. И я с полной ответственностью заявляю, что этот гороскоп полностью бесполезен с точки зрения предания Кришне. Все, что я имею в итоге - потеря времени или еще хуже. Я просто не хочу, чтобы преданные повторяли мою ошибку самостоятельно или с помощью астролога. На самом деле с точки зрения предания, астролог шарлатан гораздо лучше грамотного астролога. Вы даже представить себе не можете, сколько вреда преданности наносит точный гороскоп. Но по милости Кришны в СНГ таких ни кто не делает.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Но я пытаюсь обратить внимание преданных не астрологов на то, что они могут прийти к Кришне и без астрологии, причем гораздо быстрее, потому что не будут терять на это время как я например.


не факт, что гораздо быстрее... мне кажется, Вы абсолютизируете свой личный опыт - у меня например опыт другой, связанный с тем, что я, пренебрегая советами астрологов, получил сложности в своей жизни, которые в том числе отразились и на моей духовной практике... я тут свою ситуацию уже описывал...

----------


## vaikunthanatha

> не факт, что гораздо быстрее... мне кажется, Вы абсолютизируете свой личный опыт - у меня например опыт другой, связанный с тем, что я, пренебрегая советами астрологов, получил сложности в своей жизни, которые в том числе отразились и на моей духовной практике... я тут свою ситуацию уже описывал...


Проверено на своей шкуре, если бы вы не пренебрегли советами астрологов, то получили бы те же самые трудности, только в еще более неудобной форме и в более неудобное время.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Проверено на своей шкуре, если бы вы не пренебрегли советами астрологов, то получили бы те же самые трудности, только в еще более неудобной форме и в более неудобное время.


совершенно не факт, я уже цитировал здесь Шивараму Свами по поводу того, что обращение астрологам может быть полезно для преданных...

----------


## Дмитрий Л.

> у меня есть один знакомый астролог-преданный - он консультирует как преданных, так и непреданных - только за последний год через него приобрели Гиты и пришли в храм 15 новых людей... т.е. он, пользуясь астрологической консультацией проповедует им...


Я не отрицаю астрологию как вид кармической деятельности для заработка.Это не хуже чем подметать улицы или чинить машины .Но и не лучше не важнее.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Я не отрицаю астрологию как вид кармической деятельности для заработка.Это не хуже чем подметать улицы или чинить машины .Но и не лучше не важнее.


можно ли также эффективно проповедовать, подметая улицы или чиня машины, как это делают при помощи астрологии? нет...

----------


## Дмитрий Л.

> можно ли также эффективно проповедовать, подметая улицы или чиня машины, как это делают при помощи астрологии? нет...


Конечно можно.Тут главное не вид деятельности а возможность общения.Дворник может проповедовать во дворе мамашам с колясками, детям ,алкоголикам, бабушкам, дедушкам. Там масса людей жаждущих общения. А человек который чинит машины может говорить о карме о том что тот кто читает махамантру не попадет в аварию.Другое дело что человек который идет к астрологу в каком то смысле "заточен" на получение неких трансцендентных знаний откровений.Там "КПД" будет повыше.Хотя результат проповеди в руках Кришны.Кто то просто Гиту на помойке нашел и этого было достаточно.

Иначе мы придем к абсурдному утверждению что если проповедник не чинит машины или не астролог то его проповедь не так успешна.Очевидно что любая левая деятельность отвлекает от проповеди.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Другое дело что человек который идет к астрологу в каком то смысле "заточен" на получение неких трансцендентных знаний откровений.Там "КПД" будет повыше.


об том и речь




> Иначе мы придем к абсурдному утверждению что если проповедник не чинит машины или не астролог то его проповедь не так успешна.Очевидно что любая левая деятельность отвлекает от проповеди.


благоприятная возможность сама по себе не исключает иные благоприятные возможности... но в случае нашего сравнения - ни у дворников, ни у ремонтников машин мы не видим аналогичных благоприятных возможностей...

----------


## Дмитрий Л.

Мы видим что многие люди лишены прямой ясной проповеди отчасти оттого что человек способный проповедовать занят астрологией.

Проповедь получают не все бесплатно а немногие кто пользуется услугами астролога.

15 человек в год это конечно хорошо. Но это 1 в месяц.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Мы видим что многие люди лишены прямой ясной проповеди отчасти оттого что человек способный проповедовать занят астрологией.
> 
> Проповедь получают не все бесплатно а немногие кто пользуется услугами астролога.


астрологией преданные занимаются, чтобы поддерживать себя...




> 15 человек в год это конечно хорошо. Но это 1 в месяц.


не думаю, что в ИСККОН большинство могут похвастаться хотя бы такими результатами...

----------


## Дмитрий Л.

Понятие "пришли в храм " очень расплывчатое. Например мой друг пришел в храм неделю назад имея некоторый багаж знаний. Он может ходить или не ходит в храм но он уже многое понял.В то же время я знаю женщину которая на моей страничке в сети послушала песню о Прабхупаде и тоже побежала в храм о чем написала мне. Сейчас он нее никаких вестей....
Люди привлекаются по разному но остаются только те кто приходит через ачарью Прабхупаду его книги.Это мой опыт наблюдений.

Можно привлечь человека поездками в волшебную Индию и.т.д. Но если он не читает книг то уйдет продаст алтарь и прочее.Это тоже наблюдалось мною.

----------


## vaikunthanatha

> Мы видим что многие люди лишены прямой ясной проповеди отчасти оттого что человек способный проповедовать занят астрологией.
> 
> Проповедь получают не все бесплатно а немногие кто пользуется услугами астролога.
> 
> 15 человек в год это конечно хорошо. Но это 1 в месяц.


Дорогой Дмитрий, упрекать кого-то за то, что он недостаточно проповедует или проповедует не так как вам угодно ошибочная позиция. У каждого свои возможности и свои скелеты в шкафу. Каждый делает то, что он может и считает нужным в данный момент. И каждый сам лично ответственен за свой путь к Кришне или от Кришны. Если кто-то предался вам и вы официально перед Кришной обещали привести его в духовный мир, то только в этом случае вы имеете полное право вмешиваться, указывать, приказывать, запрещать и т.д., но только этому человеку.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Понятие "пришли в храм " очень расплывчатое. Например мой друг пришел в храм неделю назад имея некоторый багаж знаний. Он может ходить или не ходит в храм но он уже многое понял.В то же время я знаю женщину которая на моей страничке в сети послушала песню о Прабхупаде и тоже побежала в храм о чем написала мне. Сейчас он нее никаких вестей....
> Люди привлекаются по разному но остаются только те кто приходит через ачарью Прабхупаду его книги.Это мой опыт наблюдений.
> 
> Можно привлечь человека поездками в волшебную Индию и.т.д. Но если он не читает книг то уйдет продаст алтарь и прочее.Это тоже наблюдалось мною.


Ничто не мешает людям начать читать книги Прабхупады после похода к астрологу + часто наблюдал ситуации, когда именно после похода к астрологу у людей появлялось желание читать книги Прабхупады, тогда как до этого такого стремления не было...

----------


## Дмитрий Л.

Я просто поделился некоторыми размышлениями и наблюдениями. Если тут отпишутся люди пришедшие к Кришне через увлечение астрологией то я буду только рад. Пока мы рассуждаем о том полезна она ,бесполезна  или вредна.




> часто наблюдал ситуации, когда именно после похода к астрологу у людей появлялось желание читать книги Прабхупады, тогда как до этого такого стремления не было..


Я не могу представить как это можно наблюдать.Если не жить с этими людьми в одном доме.Всё же надо самих людей послушать.Надеюсь они придут в тему их как минимум 15 в год.

----------


## Gangaram-d

> ...но в результате многолетних изысканий я составил свой собственный гороскоп, где события сбываются с точностью до 1 дня, а иногда с точностью до минут. И я с полной ответственностью заявляю, что этот гороскоп полностью бесполезен с точки зрения предания Кришне.


А что, тот, кто вас обучал, Вам не сказал об этом? Вам здорово неповезло.


> Все, что я имею в итоге - потеря времени или еще хуже. Я просто не хочу, чтобы преданные повторяли мою ошибку самостоятельно или с помощью астролога. На самом деле с точки зрения предания, астролог шарлатан гораздо лучше грамотного астролога. Вы даже представить себе не можете, сколько вреда преданности наносит точный гороскоп. Но по милости Кришны в СНГ таких ни кто не делает.


Тогда зачем Вы их ругаете? Если они полезны? (шарлатаны). Людей привлекают? привлекают. И с точки зрения предания - тоже сплошной плюс.
Для Человека, не умеющего пользоваться знанием, всегда будет обратно-пропорциональная (описанная Вами) зависимость. Чем больше у него знания - тем хуже ему будет.
По идее, это должно быть отображено в гороскопе. И если это Ваш случай - то Вы делаете совершенно правильный вывод.
Только не учитываете, что так не у всех ум с разумом устроен.

----------


## Gangaram-d

> Понятие "пришли в храм " очень расплывчатое. Например мой друг пришел в храм неделю назад имея некоторый багаж знаний. Он может ходить или не ходит в храм но он уже многое понял.В то же время я знаю женщину которая на моей страничке в сети послушала песню о Прабхупаде и тоже побежала в храм о чем написала мне. Сейчас он нее никаких вестей....
> Люди привлекаются по разному но остаются только те кто приходит через ачарью Прабхупаду его книги.Это мой опыт наблюдений.


Ваша выборка  нерепрезентативна.
Люди привлекаются по разному, и часть людей, даже живя в ашраме, не хотят читать книги, и это совершенно нормально.
Из всех способов удержания людей есть только один безотказный - личное внимание. Излишне увлекающиеся книгами (пренебрегающие остальными формами служения) могут запросто уйти (и очень часто уходят) к ритвикам или в матх.
А то и к маявади, или просто в материальную жизнь. Таких примеров - 10 (как минимум) на каждого оставшегося.

----------


## vaikunthanatha

Мне говорили, что астрология бесполезна и вредна, но я тогда не поверил.

----------


## Дмитрий Л.

> Мне говорили, что астрология бесполезна и вредна, но я тогда не поверил.


Я вам верю.

----------


## Дмитрий Л.

> Ваша выборка  нерепрезентативна.
> Люди привлекаются по разному, и часть людей, даже живя в ашраме, не хотят читать книги, и это совершенно нормально.
> Из всех способов удержания людей есть только один безотказный - личное внимание. Излишне увлекающиеся книгами (пренебрегающие остальными формами служения) могут запросто уйти (и очень часто уходят) к ритвикам или в матх.
> А то и к маявади, или просто в материальную жизнь. Таких примеров - 10 (как минимум) на каждого оставшегося.


А чем увлекаются оставшиеся если книгами они не увлечены... Я думаю что в обществе для осознания Кришны люди должны получать знание о Кришне. Опять же вы говорите странные вещи что читая книги можно уйти к маявади или в матх.Вредные получаются книги. Что то у меня с головой сегодня.Пойти надо книги почитать а то что то теряю ощущение здравого смысла ....

----------


## Gangaram-d

> Конечно можно.Тут главное не вид деятельности а возможность общения.Дворник может проповедовать во дворе мамашам с колясками, детям ,алкоголикам, бабушкам, дедушкам. Там масса людей жаждущих общения. А человек который чинит машины может говорить о карме о том что тот кто читает махамантру не попадет в аварию.
> Иначе мы придем к абсурдному утверждению что если проповедник не чинит машины или не астролог то его проповедь не так успешна.Очевидно что любая левая деятельность отвлекает от проповеди.


Это никак не абсурдное утверждение. Никто не воспримет всерьез слова дворника (неудачника). Ну разве что действительно одинокие мамаши (и что Вы с ними потом будете делать? То же к алкоголикам, кстати).
А об упущеных возможностях - если Вы об этом беспокоитесь - то мы Вам без труда укажем на огромное их кол-во в Вашей жизни. Только попросите.

----------


## Gangaram-d

> А чем увлекаются оставшиеся если книгами они не увлечены... Я думаю что в обществе для осознания Кришны люди должны получать знание о Кришне. Опять же вы говорите странные вещи что читая книги можно уйти к маявади или в матх.Вредные получаются книги. Что то у меня с головой сегодня.Пойти надо книги почитать а то что то теряю ощущение здравого смысла ....


Кто то  увлечен прасадом, кто то матаджами, кто то грядущим концом света. Все эти увлечения могут длиться годами, не выходя за допустимые рамки. И за это время у менеджеров есть время привить людям вкус. К служению. 
В любом случае, я рад, что Вы, так или иначе, пришли к правильному умозаключению.

----------


## Gangaram-d

> Мне говорили, что астрология бесполезна и вредна, но я тогда не поверил.


Для людей естественно слушать свой ум, а  не духовного учителя. (или наставников)
Вы это сделали тогда, то же самое делаете и сейчас, только с обратным знаком.
Никто из учителей ИСККОН не проповедует то, что проповедуете Вы здесь (или чью миссию вы исполняете сейчас?).
или я отстал от жизни?

----------


## vaikunthanatha

Я просто говорю: Не ходи туда, снег в башка попадет.

----------


## vaikunthanatha

А вообще мне это бла бла бла надоело поклоны всем.

----------


## Двиджати пуджака дас

> Из всех способов удержания людей есть только один безотказный - личное внимание.


Это только до тех пор, пока тот кому вы оказываете личное внимание не разочаруется в вас. (Не лично в вас, а вообще в том, кто претендует на роль лидера) Тогда он не просто уйдет, он еще и с отвращением плюнет на прощание в вашу сторону. 

Единственный способ - это показать в своем лице пример личного успеха в Сознании Кришны, которому вы позовете его последовать. Пример личного, неподдельного духовного счастья. А личное внимание духовного банкрота и обманщика (себя и других) не много стоит. 




> Излишне увлекающиеся книгами (пренебрегающие остальными формами служения) могут запросто уйти (и очень часто уходят) к ритвикам или в матх.
> А то и к маявади, или просто в материальную жизнь.


Улыбнули... Грустно улыбнули. (просто реплика, а не предложение войти в дискуссию.

----------


## Двиджати пуджака дас

"Удержание людей" - это очевидно то, что должно следовать за "привлечением людей"? Кошмар какой-то... Людей не надо ни привлекать, ни удерживать специально. Покажите им реальную, действующую счастливую альтернативу, не теоретическую химеру, которая вам только снится, а реальное счастье уже здесь и сейчас, реальное ваше блаженство Сознания Кришны, не чье-то далекое и заморское, или примеры из прошлого, а ваше блаженство - здесь и сейчас... И люди не то чтобы _привлекутся_, они помчатся за вами и будут умолять научить их тому, как достичь такого же блаженства и счастья как ваше, а о том, чтобы уйти и речи не будет. 

А личное внимание они смогут получить даже в доме престарелых...

----------


## Gangaram-d

> "Удержание людей" - это очевидно то, что должно следовать за "привлечением людей"? Кошмар какой-то... Людей не надо ни привлекать, ни удерживать специально.


Если не делать что то специально - то есть, целенаправленно, то наивно ожидать какой то результат. Вы используете безличную форму "надо". Отвечайте теперь на вопрос - кому НАДО (В вашем случае - не надо).
привлекать - это гуна страсти. Удерживать(благость) - не очень приятное слово, но отражающее суть. Удержать можно  любовью и вниманием. Личным вниманием. Остальное будет отвергнуто, рано или поздно.



> Покажите им реальную, действующую счастливую альтернативу, не теоретическую химеру, которая вам только снится, а реальное счастье уже здесь и сейчас, реальное ваше блаженство Сознания Кришны, не чье-то далекое и заморское, или примеры из прошлого, а ваше блаженство - здесь и сейчас...


Здесь, на форуме, я могу показать только логически непротиворечивую концепцию бытия. Вначале было слово. Наделенные разумом люди способны отличить химеру от реальности даже в тексте, задолго до того, как текст воплотится в жизнь.  А показывать реальное блаженство здесь и сейчас - ну что же, покажите. Только на форуме - это "не здесь, и не сейчас". Где Ваши полные блаженства последователи? 


> И люди не то чтобы _привлекутся_, они помчатся за вами и будут умолять научить их тому, как достичь такого же блаженства и счастья как ваше, а о том, чтобы уйти и речи не будет.


Показать можно только то, что есть. Есть достаточное кол-во людей, которых интересует аспект знания. И они идут на форум. А те, кому нужно блаженство - придут в храм (ну или в индию поедут). Вот там их и ловите.



> А личное внимание они смогут получить даже в доме престарелых...


Вам пожелать такого внимания?

----------


## Gangaram-d

> Это только до тех пор, пока тот кому вы оказываете личное внимание не разочаруется в вас. Тогда он не просто уйдет, он еще и с отвращением плюнет на прощание в вашу сторону.


От плевков благородных душ легко застраховаться. Достаточно просто никогда никого не обманывать. А от плевков самообманщиков Вас не спасет ничего. Даже если Вы станете сияющим махабхагаватой. 


> Единственный способ - это показать в своем лице пример личного успеха в Сознании Кришны, которому вы позовете его последовать.


порядок в голове - это очень существенная часть вышеупомянутого успеха 


> Пример личного, неподдельного духовного счастья. А личное внимание духовного банкрота и обманщика (себя и других) не много стоит.


Мне понравился термин "духовный банкрот". Тот, у которого было, и было много, но который все потерял. Такое бывает  с оскорбителями.
А еще с теми, кто набрал кредитов, и не может расплатиться. Кредитов духовного доверия, в нашем случае. Что называется, догадайся сам... И ведь действительно, некоторые  плюют... И особенно тогда, когда даже личного внимания не получают.

----------


## Двиджати пуджака дас

> порядок в голове - это очень существенная часть вышеупомянутого успеха


Вышеупомянутый успех - успех в Сознании Кришны означает лишь одно - прогресс на пути от шрадхи до премы. Чем чем человек выше на этой лестнице прогреса, тем выше степень его успеха (см. беседу Махапрабху и Рая Рамананды). Он имеет совершенно четкие критерии, описанные например В Мадхурья Кадамбини. А порядок в голове - понятие побочное, не обязательное, ибо бхакти независима, в том числе и от т.н. порядка в голове или его отсутствия, и к тому же относительное... То что порядок для вас, для меня может оказаться полным хаосом и наоборот.

----------


## Gangaram-d

> Вышеупомянутый успех - успех в Сознании Кришны означает лишь одно - прогресс на пути от шрадхи до премы.  А порядок в голове - понятие побочное, не обязательное, ибо бхакти независима, в том числе и от т.н. порядка в голове или его отсутствия, и к тому же относительное... То что порядок для вас, для меня может оказаться полным хаосом и наоборот.


Конечно, бхакти независима. Но от того, кто выступает в роли Дикша-гуру (особенно для многих учеников) - это ожидается.
Святой бабаджи - уттама адхикари, который на порядок в голове не претендует, не будет никому давать (ну очень постарается) дикшу. Ну и уж точно не полезет со своими наставлениями на форум ИСККОН.
Порядок - это (в т ч.) что сначала шраддха, подом садху санга, потом бхаджана-крия и т д.
Если Вы отрицаете пользу порядка - то не тратье время здесь - никакого результата не будет. Ни в материальном, ни в духовном. Ни вам, ни окружающим.
В любом случае, проповедник, который не способен увидеть порядок (мыслей) в голове "объекта проповеди" - останется неудачлив в своей проповеди. И если в реальной жизни это можно компенсировать харизмой, то здесь это нельзя компенсировать ничем.

----------


## Лада Вершинина

У меня вопрос.
Ведическая астрология (Серебряков, Торсунов) показывает, что святой человек (конечно, ещё при жизни на Земле) имеет высокие показатели и по силе и по качеству влияния планет: Солнца, Луны, Венеры, Марса, Меркурия, Сатурна… Т.е., человек способен, не взирая на карту рождения, менять качества и силу влияния на себя планет.
Скажите, пожалуйста, если у молодого человека присутствует в жизни проблема привлечь к себе внимание слабого пола (с намерением создания семьи), качество и силу каких планет он в себе должен развивать? И если возможно, может быть, дадите некоторые рекомендации, как этого добиться? 
И есть ли другие (неастрологические) объяснения внешне беспричинного невосприятия молодого человека как мужчины.  
За ранее спасибо за ответ.

----------


## Милана

> У меня вопрос.
> Ведическая астрология (Серебряков, Торсунов) показывает, что святой человек (конечно, ещё при жизни на Земле) имеет высокие показатели и по силе и по качеству влияния планет: Солнца, Луны, Венеры, Марса, Меркурия, Сатурна… Т.е., человек способен, не взирая на карту рождения, менять качества и силу влияния на себя планет.
> Скажите, пожалуйста, если у молодого человека присутствует в жизни проблема привлечь к себе внимание слабого пола (с намерением создания семьи), качество и силу каких планет он в себе должен развивать? И если возможно, может быть, дадите некоторые рекомендации, как этого добиться? 
> И есть ли другие (неастрологические) объяснения внешне беспричинного невосприятия молодого человека как мужчины.  
> За ранее спасибо за ответ.


У Рами Блекта есть куча лекций на эту тему с кучей рекомендаций.
http://www.bleckt.com/category/video/

----------


## Милана

Марс,естественно,усиливать надо и Солнце.

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

> Я согласен что я очень плох наверно намного меньше вас знаю .Да я просто уверен в этом.Но я никогда не назову цитату ачарьи Прабхупады ,его слова, лозунгом.Это не лозунг а приказ, прямое руководство к действию. "Оставь эту чепуху" где тут поле для спекуляции где возможность сказать "да чепуха частичная плоха но истинная чепуха полезна"? Не получится так сказать.


Если знаете меньше, зачем спорить? Может тогда послушать?

----------


## Николай82

Не пойму, о чем спор - астрология показывает карму человека. Это иногда бывает полезно. Бхакти меняет карму - значит сама от астрологии не зависит )))

Хотя тут некоторые пытались объяснять трудности в преданном служении у конкретного преданного плохим Сатурном  :acute:

----------


## Gangaram-d

> Скажите, пожалуйста, если у молодого человека присутствует в жизни проблема привлечь к себе внимание слабого пола (с намерением создания семьи), качество и силу каких планет он в себе должен развивать?


В порядке юмора - такое предложение.
Ему надо поменять пол. Со слабого на сильный. И тогда, ему самому захочется быть привлеченным слабым полом.

----------


## Atul-Krishna das

> если по гороскопу видно, что у преданного грихастхи в ближайшие годы будут проблемы с лакшми, то ему лучше не затевать в это время каких-то грандиозных проектов - покупку машины, строительство дома, тем более в кредит, потому что он не сможет их реализовать, влезет в долги и столкнётся с определёнными сложностями - сам через эту проблему прошёл... То же самое с болезнями итд.


А может как раз и наоборот, если будут проблемы с лакшми в будущем, то надо, пока есть деньги, купить машину, построить дом и т.п.  :smilies:   :smilies:

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> А может как раз и наоборот, если будут проблемы с лакшми в будущем, то надо, пока есть деньги, купить машину, построить дом и т.п.


может и так, в любом случае астролог может дать информацию, которая поможет потом принять правильное решение...

----------


## Gangaram-d

Эту тему надо было назвать: "как бхакты кроют астрологию"

----------


## Dimas

*
«По поводу астрологии: не слушай всех этих так называемых астрологов, держись от них подальше. Даже не смотри в их сторону. Какой смысл с ними встречаться? Астрологи предназначены для материалистов, а спиритуалистов будущеене волнует. Все зависит от Кришны. Так в чем же необходимость астрологии? Принцип преданного таков — пусть все случится так, как хочет Кришна. Позволь мне оставаться искренним преданным, это все. Чистый преданный никогдане интересуется астрологией». (Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады Девамайе деви даси, 09.01.75)*

*«Нет, выбрось из головы всю эту чепуху. Астрология не спасет тебя, когда придет смерть. Мой Гуру Махараджа был великим астрономом и астрологом, но он все это бросил. Это предназначено для карми. Мы не интересуемся подобными вещами». (Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады Санатана дасу, 10.06.75)*

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

ШРИЛА ПРАБХУПАДА О ДЖЙОТИШЕ. 

Шримад-Бхагаватам 6.1.49 (комм) 
…Человек должен овладеть знанием, чтобы понять какова была его прошлая жизнь, и добиться лучшей участи в будущем. Есть даже книга под названием «Бхригу-Самхита», из которой с помощью астрологических расчётов можно узнать о своей прошлой, настоящей и будущей жизни. Так или иначе, о своём прошлом, настоящем и будущем должен знать каждый. 

Шримад-Бхагаватам 6.2.26 (комм) 
В Ведическом обществе было принято перед заключением брака тщательно изучать гороскопы жениха и невесты; это помогало удостовериться, что молодые люди подходят друг другу. Ведическая астрология позволяет определить, как на человека влияют гуны материальной природы; принадлежит ли он к випра-варне, кшатрия-варне, вайшья-варне, или шудра-варне. Это необходимо определить, потому что союз юноши из випра-варны и девушки из шудра-варны будет неудачным и принесёт одни лишь страдания. Муж и жена должны быть схожи по качествам и характеру. Разумеется всё это – траи-гунья, материальные соображения, основанные на предписаниях Вед. В них нет нужды, если жених и невеста преданы Господу. Преданные выше всех материальных соображений, поэтому их союз в любом случае будет счастливым.

В "Шримад-Бхагаватам", (5.13.4, комм.): 
<...> Трактаты, где объясняется, как производить астрологические вычисления, называют джьоти-шастрой. В материальном мире джьоти (свет) исходит от планет и звезд, поэтому астрология называется джьоти-шастрой, «наукой о светилах». Производя расчеты, связанные с расположением светил, можно предсказать, что ожидает нас в будущем. Иными словами, небесные светила — Солнце, Луна, звезды — являются свидетелями каждого поступка обусловленной души, и по этим поступкам определяется, какое тело она получит в следующей жизни. Похотливый человек, чьи глаза застилает пыль, поднятая смерчем материального бытия, не придает никакого значения тому, что звезды и планеты наблюдают за его действиями и ведут им учет. Поэтому, стремясь удовлетворить свое вожделение, он совершает всевозможные грехи. 

В "Шримад-Бхагаватам" (1.12.29): 
Так знатоки астрологии и церемоний, совершаемых при рождении ребенка, поведали царю Йудхиштхире о будущем его внука. Затем, щедро вознагражденные, они разошлись по домам. 

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Веды - кладезь знаний как материальных, так и духовных. Но цель этого знания - достижение совершенства на пути самоосознания. Иначе говоря, для цивилизованного человека Веды являются руководством во всех сферах жизни. Поскольку человеческая жизнь - это шанс избавиться от всех материальных страданий, ведическая мудрость должным образом направляет человека и в удовлетворении его материальных потребностей, и в достижении духовного освобождения. Люди, принадлежащие к особому сословию разумных людей, посвятивших себя исключительно постижению Вед, именуются випрами, людьми, сведущими в ведическом знании. Веды охватывают различные области знаний, две из которых - астрология и наука о лечении болезней - важны и необходимы для обыкновенного человека. Чтобы руководить обществом, разумные люди, называемые брахманами, подвизаются во всех областях ведического знания. Они изучают даже военную науку (дханур-веду), и такие випры, как Дроначарйа и Крипачарйа, были учителями и в этой области знаний.

В "Шримад-Бхагаватам" (3.21.15, ком.): 
В прежние времена в брак вступали юноши и девушки со сходным складом характера, и это сходство характеров делало их совместную жизнь счастливой. В Индии еще четверть века назад (не исключено, что в некоторых семьях эта традиция жива и поныне) родители изучали гороскопы юноши и девушки, чтобы выяснить их психологическую совместимость. Роль, которую играют психологические особенности будущих супругов, трудно переоценить. Ныне, заключая браки, люди не советуются с астрологом, поэтому очень часто вскоре после свадьбы они разводятся и живут врозь. Раньше муж и жена всю жизнь жили вместе в мире и согласии, а сегодня счастливые браки стали большой редкостью. 

Кардама Муни мечтал о жене, близкой по складу характера, поскольку назначение жены - помогать мужу в его духовной и материальной деятельности. Говорится, что жена способствует осуществлению всех желаний мужа в сфере религии, экономики и чувственных наслаждений. Принято считать, что человеку, которому досталась хорошая жена, выпала самая большая удача. В астрологии удачливым называют того, у кого много денег, хорошие сыновья и хорошая жена. Из них больше всего повезло человеку, которому удалось получить хорошую жену. Прежде чем жениться, мужчина должен выбрать себе жену, близкую ему по складу характера, а не прельщаться так называемой красотой и другими привлекательными качествами, сулящими чувственные наслаждения. В Двенадцатой песни «Бхагаватам» сказано, что в Кали-югу все браки будут основаны исключительно на половых отношениях, и, как только супруги перестанут удовлетворять сексуальные запросы друг друга, будет вставать вопрос о разводе. 

В "Шримад-Бхагаватам" (4.13.39, ком.): 
Мать ребенка, Сунитха, была дочерью Смерти. Обычно дочь наследует качества отца, а сын — матери. Известная аксиома гласит, что две величины, равные третьей, равны между собой, поэтому сын царя Анги пошел по стопам своего деда по материнской линии. В «Смрити-шастре» говорится, что мальчик, как правило, тяготеет к своей родне по материнской линии и придерживается ее взглядов и убеждений. Наранам матула-карма: мальчик обычно перенимает качества материнского рода. Если женщина происходит из очень падшей или порочной семьи, то, каким бы добродетельным ни был ее муж, их сын унаследует порочные наклонности материнского рода. Поэтому в ведическом обществе при заключении брака всегда учитывали, из каких семей происходят будущие муж и жена. Однако иногда в астрологические вычисления вкрадывается ошибка, и тогда брак может оказаться несчастливым.

В "Чайтанья-чаритамрите" (Ади-лила, 17,104, ком.): 

С помощью астрологии можно узнать прошлое, настоящее и будущее. Современные западные астрологи не могут сказать о прошлом и будущем человека, и даже то, что с ним происходит в настоящем, они не могут определить безошибочно. Здесь мы видим, как по просьбе Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху астролог стал немедленно производить расчеты. И это не было уловкой: с помощью астрологии он действительно мог узнать о прошлой жизни человека. Дошедший до наших дней астрологический трактат «Бхригу-самхита» содержит описание системы, которая помогает быстро определять прошлое и будущее человека. Брахманы, ходившие от дома к дому и просившие подаяния, в совершенстве знали все эти сложные науки. Таким образом, высшее знание было доступно даже беднейшим из бедных. Самый бедный человек мог узнать у астролога о своем прошлом, настоящем и будущем, не обременяя себя чрезмерной платой за эти услуги. Брахманы щедро делились с людьми своими знаниями, а те взамен давали им пригоршню риса или другое доступное им вознаграждение. В совершенном человеческом обществе совершенное знание в любых научных областях — медицине, астрологии, теологии и других — было доступно даже беднякам, которым не приходилось беспокоиться о плате за него. Однако в наши дни медицинская помощь, астрологические услуги или теологическое образование стоят больших денег, и, поскольку в наше время люди в большинстве своем бедны, для них становятся недоступны те блага, которые несут все эти великие науки.

В "Чайтанья-чаритамрите" (Ади-лила, 17.109, ком.) 

С помощью астрологии можно даже определить положение Верховной Личности Бога. Обо всем следует судить по соответствующим признакам. 


В "Чайтанья-чаритамрите" (Ади-лила, 17.103, ком.) 

Брахманы обычно становились астрологами, аюрведическими лекарями, учителями и священнослужителями. Хотя они пользовались большим уважением в народе и были очень учеными, брахманы не стеснялись ходить от дома к дому, делясь с людьми своими знаниями. Например, брахман мог прийти к кому-нибудь домой, чтобы рассказать об обрядах, которые необходимо совершать в определенные дни (титхи), но, если в доме кто-то заболевал, к брахману шли за советом и помощью, и брахман назначал больному лекарство и давал свои рекомендации. А поскольку брахманы были сведущи в астрологии, люди часто обращались к ним с вопросами о своем прошлом, настоящем и будущем. 

Хотя брахман пришел в дом Господа Чайтаньи просить милостыню, Господь принял его с большим почетом, поскольку тот был ученым брахманом, в совершенстве знавшим астрологию. Брахманы ходили по домам как нищие, но им оказывали уважение как почетным гостям. Так было заведено в индусском обществе пятьсот лет назад, во времена Чайтаньи Махапрабху. Этот обычай сохранялся еще сто лет назад и даже пятьдесят-шестьдесят лет назад, в пору моего детства, когда такие брахманы заходили к семейным людям с просьбой о подаянии, и люди получали по их милости большое благо. Самым большим благом было то, что семейные люди имели возможность сэкономить на услугах врачей, поскольку эти брахманы, помимо знания о прошлом, настоящем и будущем, могли давать врачебные советы и лекарства. Таким образом, все имели возможность получить помощь от первоклассного врача, астролога и священнослужителя в одном лице.

В "Шримад-Бхагаватам" (10.8.5, ком.): 

<...> Это тело бренно, но, до тех пор пока мы вынуждены жить в нем, мы будем страдать. Короткая ли у нас жизнь или долгая, мы будем испытывать тройственные страдания материального бытия. Поэтому любой образованный человек, дхира, должен интересоваться джьотишей, астрологией.

В "Шримад-Бхагаватам" (1.12.12, ком.): 

Как подтверждается в «Шримад-Бхагаватам», влияние звезд на живое существо, вычисляемое астрономами, не предположение, а реальность. Законы материальной природы постоянно управляют живым существом так же, как законы государства - гражданами. Действие законов государства можно наблюдать материальным зрением, но законы природы более тонки, поэтому они недоступны нашему грубому материальному видению. Как сказано в «Бхагавад-гите» (3.9), каждое действие, совершаемое в жизни, имеет последствия, связывающие нас, и только те, кто действует во имя Йаджны (Вишну), не связаны последствиями своей деятельности. Высшие авторитеты, представители Господа, оценивают наши действия и в соответствии с ними наделяют нас телами. Законы природы так тонки, что на каждую часть нашего тела воздействуют определенные звезды, и живое существо получает действующее тело, в котором оно благодаря таким манипуляциям астрономического влияния может отбыть присужденное ему наказание. Поэтому судьбу человека можно определить по расположению звезд в момент его рождения, когда опытный астролог составляет достоверный гороскоп. Это великая наука, и то, что ее неправильно используют, еще не доказывает ее бесполезность. Махараджа Парикшит или даже Личность Бога приходят при определенном расположении созвездий, влияние которых распространяется на тело, рождающееся в такой благоприятный момент. Особенно благоприятно звезды располагаются в момент явления Господа в материальном мире, и для этого сочетания имеется специальное название джайанти, которое нельзя употреблять в других случаях.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Любопытно то, что в монументальном труде о жизни Шрилы Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати Тхакура ЕС Бхакти-Викаша Свами приводит в конце гороскоп этого великого Ачарьи. И там даже прослеживается преемственность традиции по картам последних Ачарьев в нашей сампрадае. А в Чайтанйа-Чаритамрите приводится подробное описание гороскопа Господа Чайтанйи. А В Брихат-парашара-хора-Шастре есть описаниеи гороскопов Шри Кришны и Шри Рамы. Кому интересно глубже разобраться в этом вопросе, можете прочитать полное эссе на эту тему здесь:http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=5894

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Кстати, для справки. Анализ карты Маханидхи Свами приводится в учебнике известного индийского астролога Санджая Ратха "The Crux of Vedic Astrology". Судя по этому, Махарадж когда-то сам обращался к астрологу.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Кстати, для справки. Анализ карты Маханидхи Свами приводится в учебнике известного индийского астролога Санджая Ратха "The Crux of Vedic Astrology". Судя по этому, Махарадж когда-то сам обращался к астрологу.




он наверное обращался - а потом разочаровался...  :mig:

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> он наверное обращался - а потом разочаровался...


Может быть, но анализ его карты подтверждает реальные события его жизни.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Может быть, но анализ его карты подтверждает реальные события его жизни.


интересно, заметен момент, когда он разочаровался в джьотиш...  :smilies:

----------


## VitaliyT

Уважаемый Враджендра Кумар прабху, спасибо большое Вам за такое глубокое, содержательное эссе!!! Оно раскрыло мне глаза на многие аспекты в этом вопросе! Примите мои поклоны.

У меня пока остается такое видение, что если пользоваться услугами даже грамотных астрологов, то это усиливает платформу ума, не у всех, но у многих. Когда наставления даются духовные и при этом учитываются астрологические нюансы - это одно, когда консультации носят чисто материальный характер, то это второе. Вот этот вот водораздел мне кажется определяющим в этом вопросе. Для преданного, в чью жизнь вошел Кришна, где преданный держит руку на пульсе взаимоотношений с Кришной, его материальные обусловленности меняются чуть ли не каждый день. Если вера в астрологический прогноз сильнее этого вот процесса, то это может стать препятствием в духовном развитии.
С другой стороны сама наука астрология очень интересная, серьезная и просто замечательная. Как, например, если дать очень много денег человеку, который плохо осознает свои цели, слабо держится на платформе разума, то это скорее всего навредит ему. Хотя само по себе это благо. И мне кажется очень многие, и я в том числе, опасаемся именно этого. И вот эти вот сильные астрологические прогнозы могут превратиться в некое клише на уровне ума, преодолеть которое будет стоить дополнительных усилий, а пользу от этих сведений человек далеко не всегда может извлечь.
А благодаря эссе, я также стал лучше понимать роль астрологии, и есть действительно не мало случаев, когда эти знания крайне необходимы.

----------


## Ямуна Джая д.д.

> У меня пока остается такое видение, что если пользоваться услугами даже грамотных астрологов, то это усиливает платформу ума, не у всех, но у многих. Когда наставления даются духовные и при этом учитываются астрологические нюансы - это одно, когда консультации носят чисто материальный характер, то это второе. Вот этот вот водораздел мне кажется определяющим в этом вопросе. Для преданного, в чью жизнь вошел Кришна, где преданный держит руку на пульсе взаимоотношений с Кришной, его материальные обусловленности меняются чуть ли не каждый день. Если вера в астрологический прогноз сильнее этого вот процесса, то это может стать препятствием в духовном развитии.


Совершенно правильно.

И я хотела бы вот что добавить: Джиотиш -очень большая и сложная наука. В Джиотиш есть разные уровни постижения материальной и духовной реальности.
Существуют очень глубокие и возвышенные уровни, которые помогают нам реально понять таинства взаимоотношений Индивидуальной Души  и Верховной Личности Бога.

Постичь этот уровень может только высоко квалифицированный в шастрах и духовной науке астролог и соответственно человек, который к астрологу обращается, должен иметь должный уровень. Иначе он ничего не поймет из того, о чем ему астролог говорит.

Есть промежуточный уровень, который помогает понять Карму и Дхарму Личности. Его уже могут постичь больше людей -как астрологов, так и тех, кто обращается к астрологу. Но есть много людей которым и на этом уровне понять что-то сложно.

И есть также этакий вульгарно-прагматический уровень для низкого класса людей, заинтересованных только насущными телесными потребностями, и не желающими ничего слышать ни о карме ни о дхарме. Они обычно хотят как-то обмануть Божественные Законы.  На этом уровне находится большинство людей, и именно с такими вопросами чаще всего обращаются к астрологу.

А каковы вопросы, таковы и ответы.....

----------

